# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  [Hadopi] Soyons constructifs. Comment lutter contre le tlchargement illgal ?

## Immobilis

Salut,

Un petit pav dans la mare des protestations.

Voil, je constate qu'on reproche beaucoup de choses  la loi Hadopi. J'ai aussi vot contre dans le sondage car d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accords avec ce projet.

Pass ce constat, essayons d'tre constructif:
Une oeuvre (un livre, chanson, musique, film, jeux vido, logiciel...) demande du temps, de l'investissement. Il est normal que l'auteur soit rtribu (si il le souhaite). Je ne parle pas du montant.Quel que soit le moyen de rtribution, il n'est pas normal (lgal) de copier l'oeuvre sans le consentement de l'auteur. Je ne parle pas d'une copie prive d'un mdia que vous auriez achet.
Pusique la loi Hadopi ne prend pas en compte le vol d'IP, le hacking de connexion, les employs qui tlchargent, les broadcasts, les fichiers renomms... En tant qu'informaticiens, quels moyens proposeriez-vous pour lutter contre le piratage?

Vous tes plutt flash automatique ou moteur brid?

A+

----------


## lper

Bonjour,

n'est-il pas possible techniquement de reprer et condamner les sites qui mettent  disposition les tlchargements d'oeuvres protges ? (en opposition  surveiller ceux qui tlchargent illgalement).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

pour tre constructifs certains ont propos la licence globale....je ne me suis pas vraiment pench sur le sujet mais a a l'air de rtribuer les artistes tout en faisant voluer l'conomie de la musique

----------


## Immobilis

Oui, la licence globale est une ide de rtribution mais pas de lutte contre le piratage.

----------


## el_slapper

En fait, il y a la musique et le reste. Le reste(cinma, logiciel, jeu vido....) est en gnral compos de fichiers lourds. Le piratage, mme si il se termine en peer-to-peer, commence en gnral par un serveur de tlchargement. En allant condamner les gens qui dposent sur ces fichiers(ils ne sont pas trs nombreux), on fait chuter le piratage sans emmerder le plus grand nombre. Pas besoin de tout ce bazar, si on s'en donne les moyens, on peut faire chuter drastiquement le piratage. Il y a aussi le streaming pour les films, mais c'est pareil : ce sont des sites qui hbergent, donc on peut lutter proprement.

Et puis il y a la musique. Le problme de la musique, c'est qu'un MP3, a fait 3 megs, il faut 15 secondes pour l'extraire du CD(avec les outils standards windows), et a se telecharge d'un claquement de doigts par le peer-to-peer. L, c'est plus compliqu. Et je n'ai pas de solution toute faite.

----------


## Marco46

Je ne vois aucun problme  la copie d'uvres, qu'elle soit prive ou non,  partir d'un support achet ou non.

La seule chose qui pour moi doit tre punie avec fermet c'est la copie dbouchant sur un profit financier.

La copie dbouchant seulement sur un accs  la culture doit tre tolr.

Donc :

1/ Oui il est normal qu'un auteur soit rtribu, ceci dit, le droit d'auteur n'a pas t cr pour a directement, il a t cr pour encourager l'innovation dans l'intrt de l'ensemble de la socit. 

Il y a une nuance importante !

2/ A partir du moment o un auteur fait la dmarche d'tre publi, c'est pour tre lu/vu/cout. Il ne faut pas s'tonner alors que les gens veuillent lire/voir/couter...

Il y a un moment o il faut savoir ce qu'on veut, o placer les priorits ?

Circulation de l'information et diffusion de la culture ?

OU

L'argent  tout prix ?

Soit un auteur a pour but d'tre connu, auquel cas il pourra supporter de ne pas tre pay totalement, soit soit il a pour but de gagner le plus d'argent possible, auquel cas il ne mrite que de terminer dans la poubelle (enfin son oeuvre).

Il y a des dizaines de faons de financer les crateurs avant de commencer  rentrer dans le tout rpressif, je remarque d'ailleurs que le post initial de ce thread n'envisage mme pas cette possibilit.

Donc, je ne suis ni flash automatique, ni moteur brid, je suis oppos  l'un et  l'autre, je ne crois pas que lutter contre le tlchargement soit d'une quelconque efficacit pour rtribuer les artistes/auteurs.

L'information doit circuler, a c'est une vrai priorit.

----------


## Immobilis

> La seule chose qui pour moi doit tre punie avec fermet c'est la copie dbouchant sur un profit financier.
> 
> La copie dbouchant seulement sur un accs  la culture doit tre tolr.


C'est de la culture Cline Dion ou Carla Bruni?
Mauvaise orientation du dbat.

La copie hors usage priv est un dli. Comme dpasser la vitesse limite sur la route. La question n'est pas de savoir si cela devrait tre autoris ou pas.

La question est: comment lutter contre le piratage?

Il y a d'autre dbats pour les questions que tu voques.

Merci

----------


## Matthieu2000

Il existe des sites qui proposent des chansons  30 centimes pour les portables.
Il suffit de faire la mme chose!!!

----------


## Immobilis

> Il existe des sites qui proposent des chansons  30 centimes pour les portables.
> Il suffit de faire la mme chose!!!


C'est pas de la lutte contre le piratage...

----------


## Marco46

> C'est de la culture Cline Dion ou Carla Bruni?
> Mauvaise orientation du dbat.
> 
> La copie hors usage priv est un dli. Comme dpasser la vitesse limite sur la route. La question n'est pas de savoir si cela devrait tre autoris ou pas.
> 
> La question est: comment lutter contre le piratage?
> 
> Il y a d'autre dbats pour les questions que tu voques.
> 
> Merci


Pas du tout, c'est au contraire le fond du dbat.

Copier un CD et donner les MP3  ma sur c'est un dlit ou c'est de l'usage priv ? Mmh ?

Ta question ne vaut pas une cacahoute si la lutte contre le piratage est illgitime. 

Et elle l'est. 

Par ailleurs, le seul terme de piratage est erron et est le fruit de la propagande des industriels de la "culture" car pour qu'il y ait piratage il faut qu'il y ait perte d'un ct et profit de l'autre ce qui n'est pas le cas avec le tlchargement. 

Ton dbat est donc biais ds le dpart, il est bas sur une erreur de logique et une erreur syntaxique certainement pas dlibre de ta part (au contraire des industriels) mais dont il faut prendre conscience pour avancer dans ce dbat et sortir de la stratgie commerciale de domination des industriels.

De toute faon d'un point de vue technique c'est ingrable. Tant que les utilisateurs seront administrateurs de leurs ordinateurs ils seront capables de contourner toutes les mesures, sauf  agir sur les tuyaux auquel cas cela implique la mort de la neutralit du net et du mme coup celle de la libert.

----------


## millie

> n'est-il pas possible techniquement de reprer et condamner les sites qui mettent  disposition les tlchargements d'oeuvres protges ? (en opposition  surveiller ceux qui tlchargent illgalement).


Le problme, c'est que la plupart de ces sites sont sur des serveurs trangers, et donc la loi franaise ne peut pas les faire fermer.

A moins de faire comme en Chine, avec des sites interdits dans tout le rseau franais...

----------


## Immobilis

> Ta question ne vaut pas une cacahoute si la lutte contre le piratage est illgitime. 
> 
> Et elle l'est.


Mettons que tu es  l'origine d'une inovation genre le baladeur ou l'Ipod. Il y a des profits en vue. Tu accepterais de te faire pirater/copier?

Merci de poster la rponse ici: Lutte contre le piratage est-elle lgitime? 

A+

----------


## lper

> Le problme, c'est que la plupart de ces sites sont sur des serveurs trangers, et donc la loi franaise ne peut pas les faire fermer.


Oui effectivement, mais si dja on commenait  balayer devant sa porte...



> A moins de faire comme en Chine, avec des sites interdits dans tout le rseau franais...


Pourquoi pas ? Mais bon, le problme est d'viter le risque de censure... ::?:

----------


## Marco46

Ok, mais n'empche je maintiens a :

"De toute faon d'un point de vue technique c'est ingrable. Tant que les utilisateurs seront administrateurs de leurs ordinateurs ils seront capables de contourner toutes les mesures, sauf  agir sur les tuyaux auquel cas cela implique la mort de la neutralit du net et du mme coup celle de la libert."

----------


## millie

> Oui effectivement, mais si dja on commenait  balayer devant sa porte...



Bah, en fait, je connais de nombreux sites de tlchargements, aucun franais (videmment, que de nom...). Donc je peux mme pas dire : Balayons les sites franais dj, car je sais pas du tout le pourcentage de tlchargement illgal que cela reprsente.

Aprs, c'est un dbut de solution, mais je ne sais pas si vraiment efficace (niveau pourcentage).

----------


## lper

> Ok, mais n'empche je maintiens a :
> 
> "De toute faon d'un point de vue technique c'est ingrable. Tant que les utilisateurs seront administrateurs de leurs ordinateurs ils seront capables de contourner toutes les mesures, sauf  agir sur les tuyaux auquel cas cela implique la mort de la neutralit du net et du mme coup celle de la libert."


Encore faut-il dfinir ce que c'est que la libert et ne pas entraver celle du commerce.

----------


## lper

> Aprs, c'est un dbut de solution, mais je ne sais pas si vraiment efficace (niveau pourcentage).


Ben c'est un peu comme pour le dveloppement durable, ce ne peut tre efficace que si tout le monde joue le jeu.

----------


## Monstros Velu

> ce ne peut tre efficace que si tout le monde joue le jeu.


Si tout le monde jouait le jeu (respectait la loi... Mme seulement, respectait le travail et la proprit des autres) il n'y aurait pas besoin de lutter contre le piratage.

Peut-tre que la solution contre le piratage, ce sont les cours de morale  l'cole ^^

----------


## Marco46

> Encore faut-il dfinir ce que c'est que la libert et ne pas entraver celle du commerce.


Par libert j'entendais libert individuelle. Et la (ou les si tu prfres ...) libert individuelle est suprieure  celle du commerce.

----------


## lper

> Si tout le monde jouait le jeu (respectait la loi... Mme seulement, respectait le travail et la proprit des autres) il n'y aurait pas besoin de lutter contre le piratage.


Je parlais au niveau des nations...

----------


## Sunchaser

En tout cas, je n'ai pas grand chose a proposer a part peut tre appuyer un peu du ct de la licence globale, mais histoire d'tre "contructif" je dirais que cette histoire m'a au moins permis d'ouvrir (un peu ) les yeux sur un point.
En effet, quand je vois le srieux avec lequel le "dossier" a t mont, trait, etc... quand je vois les comptences que les diffrents intervenants ont acquis afin de bien comprendre le sujet et afin de pouvoir proposer de justes mesures, et donc voter de justes lois, je ne peut qu'tre rassur pour le reste.
Le reste, c'est a dire des sujets encore plus srieux, qui demandent trs certainement de comprendre encore mieux ce dont on est cens parler ...  des trucs comme, heu, je sais pas moi, les retraites, l'hopital, la fameuse relance de l'conomie, la rforme de la justice francaise, le logement, l'immigration, etc...
Vraiment, je me sens rassur moi. 
 ::aie::

----------


## millie

> Je parlais au niveau des nations...


Ah d'accord. Je crois que personne n'avait compris dans ce sens.
Si effectivement toutes les nations jouaient le jeu, ce serait dj plus simple.

----------


## lper

> Par libert j'entendais libert individuelle. Et la (ou les si tu prfres ...) libert individuelle est suprieure  celle du commerce.


C'est ton avis qui je pense montre bien une part d'gosme involontaire qui sommeille en toi.
Moi je prfre largement cette maxime :



> La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres

----------


## Matthieu2000

> C'est pas de la lutte contre le piratage...


Les tlchargement illgaux sont ds aux prix exorbitants et le manque d'offre! Il n'y a pas de magasins  ma connaissance qui vend des cls/carte mmoire/poste de transfert avec de la musique ou films...

----------


## Krovax

> Oui, la licence globale est une ide de rtribution mais pas de lutte contre le piratage.


La licence global lutte contre le piratage puisque tu as le droit de copier du coup il n'y a plus de piratage. Pour reprendre l'analogie prcdente. Enlve les limitation de vitesse et il n'y a plus d'excs de vitesse. C'est imparable.

Le problme est que d'aprs les chiffre que j'ai put entendre seul 30% des personne ayant internet tlcharge. Du coup on ne peut pas l'imposer ) 3 personne si seulement 1 l'utilise.  On nous a dj fait le coup sur les CD/DVD vierge, disque dure et clef usb...
A terme cela me semble la meilleur solution mais il faudra encore attendre quelque (dizaine?) d'annes

----------


## ghost emperor

Immobilis, tu parle de lutte contre le piratage, je suis d'accord que le piratage est un dlit et suis aussi d'accord que les auteurs doivent tre rmunrs.

Le point qui ne passe pas par contre, c'est que a fait des annes qu'on reproche aux majors de pratiquer des prix trop levs pour des moyens aujourd'hui dpasss. C'est d'ailleur tout ce modle conomique qui est en train de s'crouler. Mais au lieu de cela, les lobby mettent en place des moyens de rpression car c'est plus facile de rejeter la faute sur les cotoyens que de mettre en place un nouveau modle conomique.

Il y a un moment o il faut tout de mme s'adapter.

----------


## Golgotha

Hello,

oui, la licence globale.. c'est  dire la mise  disposition sous forme de tlchargement toutes sorte de mdia (film, musique, livre..) sur des serveurs, l'accs au serveur est payant tout simplement. c'est un modle qui marche trs bien (voir les newzgroups..) et qui a fait ces preuves, une solutions inscrites dans l'aire du temps, techniquement facile  mettre en place.. je voie mme pas de points noir  cette solution. Aprs le mode de rtribution est  dterminer, c'est peut tre l qu'il faut rflchir. 

Franchement, si cela existe un jour, avec un contenue riche et mise  jour quotidiennement (si cela est aussi bien que les newzgroups actuel), je suis prt  lcher 20 ou 30 par mois pour un abonnement.

j'ai mme l'impression que les solutions existe dj, il suffit de recadr tout a, donner l'argent aux bonne personnes.. 

 Il faut se mettre dans la tte qu'on ne pourra jamais empcher le copiage, il faut juste se mettre dans le systme pour donner l'argent aux bonnes personnes.

----------


## Immobilis

> La licence global lutte contre le piratage puisque tu as le droit de copier du coup il n'y a plus de piratage. Pour reprendre l'analogie prcdente. Enlve les limitation de vitesse et il n'y a plus d'excs de vitesse. C'est imparable.


C'est certain. Si on procde ainsi y'a plus de problme ::mouarf:: 



> Le problme est que d'aprs les chiffre que j'ai put entendre seul 30% des personne ayant internet tlcharge. Du coup on ne peut pas l'imposer ) 3 personne si seulement 1 l'utilise.  On nous a dj fait le coup sur les CD/DVD vierge, disque dure et clef usb...


On ne parle pas d'imposer (Hadopi ou autre) dans cette discussion mais de trouver un moyen pour stoper/reduire le piratage.

Interdire l'accs au serveurs "coupable" est une solution (cf Napster?)

----------


## souviron34

> oui, la licence globale.. c'est  dire la mise  disposition sous forme de tlchargement toutes sorte de mdia (film, musique, livre..) sur des serveurs, l'accs au serveur est payant tout simplement. c'est un modle qui marche trs bien (voir les newzgroups..) et qui a fait ces preuves, une solutions inscrites dans l'aire du temps, techniquement facile  mettre en place.. je voie mme pas de points noir  cette solution. Aprs le mode de rtribution est  dterminer, c'est peut tre l qu'il faut rflchir.


Mais mme dans ce cas, tant que tous les pays du monde ne sont pas au mme niveau, tu auras des serveurs franais se pliant  la loi franaise, et des serveurs d'autres pays se pliant  la loi (ou non-loi) du leur..

Et donc , mme en tant payant "pas cher" et "global", si on te (et je dis "te" pas forcment pour toi) propose entre 10 euros/mois et zro, une bonne quantit de gens vont prendre zro...

----------


## gmotw

Ma situation aujourd'hui:
J'aimerais bien voir un pisode d'une srie X sur mon ordi. Pour le voir lgalement, je dois passer par un site Y payant. Bon, ce sera en franais et j'aimerais voir en VOST mais j'accepte de faire l'effort. Je dois m'inscrire sur le site, mais a ne me drange pas. Ensuite, on me demande le numro de ma carte, seul moyen de paiement. Heureusement que j'en ai une, je le donne. Puis on me propose plusieurs moyens de voir ma srie. Par navigateur? chouette! Ah, problme, il faut Internet Explorer. Bon, alors utilisons la solution o on doit tlcharger un lecteur spcial. Ben oui, avec les protections, a se comprend. Mmmh. Il faut Windows? Ah. Je fais comment avec mon Linux? 

Ma situation comme j'aimerai demain:
J'aimerais bien voir un pisode d'une srie X sur mon ordi. Pour le voir, je vais sur le site officiel de la srie. Je choisis la langue et le moyen de visionnage sans me soucier de mon OS ni de mon navigateur, et je regarde ma srie. Pour les droits, je paye un surplus dans mon abonnement. L'argent derrire est distribu de manire transparente et quitable  tous les acteurs.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est ton avis qui je pense montre bien une part d'gosme involontaire qui sommeille en toi.
> Moi je prfre largement cette maxime :
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres


Mais c'est exactement ce que je viens de dire :

La libert du commerce s'arrte l o les liberts individuelles commencent.

J'estime qu' partir du moment o on commence  parler de filtrage et de logiciels espions la libert du commerce empite dangereusement sur les liberts individuelles.

----------


## Golgotha

> Et donc , mme en tant payant "pas cher" et "global", si on te (et je dis "te" pas forcment pour toi) propose entre 10 euros/mois et zro, une bonne quantit de gens vont prendre zro...


Zro ? il n'y  aucun serveur de tlchargement gratuit.. j'carte le p2p, qui est pour moi une source de virus, troyen etc absolu, le cas de serveur propre avec du contenu lgal, qui veux dire bonne qualit assur, pas de virus etc, vitesse de DL qui est votre vitesse max.. tel que fonctionne les newzgroup actuel. personnellement je paye 15/mois pour un accs au newzgroup, et a me semblerais plus logique que cette somme ou une partie revienne au ayant droits.. hors a n'existe pas ou le mode de fonctionnement (genre VOD) n'est pas bien. 

Pour ce qui est de la loi.. que les franais respecte la loi franaise, a serrai dj un bon dbut, pour le peut qu'elle soit bien fait et utile. mais nul doute qu'il faudrai des loi mondiale dans ce domaine, comme pour la finance. On ne peut plus nier vivre dans un monde de plus en plus petit, j'espre que des loi mondial sur internet pourrons un jour exist. La politique  50 ans de retard sur le monde actuel qui progresse chaque jour  une vitesse de dingue.. tout comme elle  t dpasse par les finances et l'conomie de march.

----------


## Immobilis

Merci de vous recentrer sur la lutte contre le piratage  ::king:: 

On pourrait faire un fil sur les moyens de rtribution, mais l c'est lutte contre copie illgale. ::aie::

----------


## millie

> Zro ? il n'y  aucun serveur de tlchargement gratuit.


Tu parles lgal ?

----------


## souviron34

> Ma situation comme j'aimerai demain:
> J'aimerais bien voir un pisode d'une srie X sur mon ordi. Pour le voir, je vais sur le site officiel de la srie. Je choisis la langue et le moyen de visionnage sans me soucier de mon OS ni de mon navigateur, et je regarde ma srie. Pour les droits, je paye un surplus dans mon abonnement. L'argent derrire est distribu de manire transparente et quitable  tous les acteurs.


ce qui prsuppose : soit que tous les serveurs de toutes les sries aient les mmes lois (de redistribution, par exemple), que tous les serveurs de toutes les sries proposent toutes les langues, que tous les serveurs de toutes les sries acceptent ton moyen de paiement (par exemple la CB n'est valable qu'en France), que tous les serveurs de toutes les sries aient des tarifs quivalents...

a fait pas mal de suppositions....

----------


## Marco46

> La politique  50 ans de retard sur le monde actuel qui progresse chaque jour  une vitesse de dingue.. tout comme elle  t dpasse par les finances et l'conomie de march.


Bah la conscience morale (et la conscience tout court) a 15000 ans de retard, tu vois c'est pas trop grave  ::):

----------


## Golgotha

> Tu parles lgal ?


non.

----------


## millie

> non.


Alors a existe des serveurs HTTP de tlchargement non lgal, rapide, avec beaucoup de choses, et peu de risque de chopper un truc. 
Souvent prsent sous forme de Forum avec des liens sur des serveurs de stockage (les fichiers sont en gnral crypts, donc non supprim des serveurs de stockage).

Mais faut les connatre...

----------


## Golgotha

> Alors a existe des serveurs HTTP de tlchargement non lgal, rapide, avec beaucoup de choses, et peu de risque de chopper un truc. 
> Souvent prsent sous forme de Forum avec des liens sur des serveurs de stockage (les fichiers sont en gnral crypts, donc non supprim des serveurs de stockage).
> 
> Mais faut les connatre...


a m'tonne.. qui supporte une grosse charge, et permet une vitesse de DL = vitesse max de votre ligne ?

Si oui, un tel parc doit couter une petite somme d'argent tout les mois en entretient et FAI... ce n'est pas avec un abonnement standard de 30/mois que l'on peut disposer d'une tel bande passante !

----------


## gmotw

> ce qui prsuppose : soit que tous les serveurs de toutes les sries aient les mmes lois (de redistribution, par exemple), que tous les serveurs de toutes les sries proposent toutes les langues, que tous les serveurs de toutes les sries acceptent ton moyen de paiement (par exemple la CB n'est valable qu'en France), que tous les serveurs de toutes les sries aient des tarifs quivalents...
> 
> a fait pas mal de suppositions....


Internet est un phnomne mondial. Un jour ou l'autre, il faudra bien accepter une gestion globale d'internet. Chacun dans son coin tente de faire sa popote mais c'est pas suffisant. C'est peut-tre le bon moment?

----------


## millie

> Si oui, un tel parc doit couter une petite somme d'argent tout les mois en entretient et FAI... ce n'est pas avec un abonnement standard de 30/mois que l'on peut disposer d'une tel bande passante !


Sur ces types de serveurs (stockage), il y a souvent des limites d'1 download en mme temps, mais on arrive quand mme  des vitesses de 200ko/s (j'ai pas la fibre optique pour vrifier si a va plus haut) (mais on peut downloader qu'un fichier  la fois).
Sur les forums "illgaux", il y a parfois des comptes/password pour avoir un accs complets aux serveurs de stockage (comptes en thorie payants).

Sinon, il y a la mthode de se mettre  20/30 pour payer les accs (dans ce cas, cela devient payant, mais du style 10 par an).

A noter que dans ce cas, il faut bien diffrencier les serveurs de stockage du site illgal. Il y a parfois des liens sur 5 ou 6 serveurs de stockage, ce qui permet d'utiliser ces serveurs en mme temps (avec le truc gratuit) pour avoir un dbit quand mme pas mal.

----------


## souviron34

> Internet est un phnomne mondial. Un jour ou l'autre, il faudra bien accepter une gestion globale d'internet. Chacun dans son coin tente de faire sa popote mais c'est pas suffisant. C'est peut-tre le bon moment?


moi je suis pas contre..

Mais dj 53% des franais qui votent sont contre le fait d'avoir un gouvernement europen..   ::roll:: 

Alors on n'est pas prs d'avoir ce genre de trucs...


Et pourtant : cologie, transports, climat, pauvret, nourriture, migration, pidmies, production, et (tout en bas de l'chelle) Internet en auraient bien besoin...

----------


## Golgotha

> Sur ces types de serveurs (stockage), il y a souvent des limites d'1 download en mme temps, mais on arrive quand mme  des vitesses de 200ko/s (j'ai pas la fibre optique pour vrifier si a va plus haut) (mais on peut downloader qu'un fichier  la fois).
> Sur les forums "illgaux", il y a parfois des comptes/password pour avoir un accs complets aux serveurs de stockage (comptes en thorie payants).
> 
> Sinon, il y a la mthode de se mettre  20/30 pour payer les accs (dans ce cas, cela devient payant, mais du style 10 par an).
> 
> A noter que dans ce cas, il faut bien diffrencier les serveurs de stockage du site illgal. Il y a parfois des liens sur 5 ou 6 serveurs de stockage, ce qui permet d'utiliser ces serveurs en mme temps (avec le truc gratuit) pour avoir un dbit quand mme pas mal.


D'accord, je vois ce dont tu parle. et plusieurs serveur du mme type garde l'adresse IP et limite ainsi le nombre de tlchargement pour ne pas tre dbord. 

Les serveurs (ou parc de serveurs) utilis par les newzgroups sont beaucoup plus performant et fiable, je n'ai jamais test les limites tout simplement parce que c'est ma ligne physique qui limite la vitesse (1Mo/s) avec dix connections simultane au serveur et une capacit de DL illimit. bien sr c'est payant, comme je l'ai dit a revient  + ou - 20 par mois, et avec possibilit de se mettre en SSL.

Enfin tout a pour dire que des solutions existe (tel les newzgroups) pour permettre la mise a disposition de media, dans un environnement sain et performant. aujourd'hui je paye mon accs sans rien donne au ayant droits de ce que je prends, donc je suis dans l'illgalit, alors que je serais prt  donner un peut plus pour le mme system, ce qui me mettrai ainsi dans la lgalit. la vrai solution  mon avis elle se trouve l, dans la lgalisation d'un service de qualit, apportant la lgalit au mdia tlcharg. Il y  une demande, trs forte, trs rentable, le systme devrais pouvoir ce placer entre les demandeur et les producteurs. aujourd'hui on ne peut plus empecher la copie, c'est impossible.. pour un enfant de 12 ans, c'est normale de telecharger, c'est presque culturel, il est necesaire de lgaliser cette pratique de la meilleurs faon possible.

----------


## Yazoo70

Prenons une situation anodine :
Ce jeudi soir passe un nouvel pisode de votre srie ftiche !
Pas de bol, votre femme a russi  vous trainer jusqu'au resto  ::aie:: 
No problem, vous tlphonnez  votre meilleur ami pour lui demander de vous l'enregistrer (sur K7 il a quelques annes, aujourd'hui sur DVD voir mme directement sur le disque dur intgr de son lecteur DVD flambant neuf !)
Le lendemain matin, vous passez chez lui en speed en allant au boulot et il vous passe le DVD ou une cl USB avec le fichier dessus.
Apres une dure journe de boulot, vous rentrez le soir en sachant que vous pouvez vous dlecter d'un nouvel pisode tout en ayant l'esprit tranquille car rien de ce que vous avez fait depuis la veille n'est illgal !

Parfait !

Maintenant admettons que votre pote habite aux Etats-Unis, et qu'il vous envoie le fichier par internet.
Oh mon dieu !!! Mr Hadopi va venir vous botter le c** , couper votre connection internet , vous crever les yeux et vous casser les genoux et des milliers d'artistes vont manifester dans leur mercedes...
Bon soit, pour pas tre dans l'illgalit, vous allez attendre 1an pour pouvoir le voir sur la tlvision franaise avec un doublage dgueulasse (les personnes qui peuvent aprcier films et sries en VO comprendront). Et encore, il y a une montagne de sries qui ne verrons jamais le jour en France...

Lutter contre le tlchargement :
Pourquoi est-ce qu'en France on ne peut pas accder  la tlvision des Etats-Unis ?? A moins de connatre quelqu'un qui a des connaissances dans le domaine et qui est capable de vous orienter votre parabole vers le bon satellite et d'utiliser le bon dcodeur et bon, pour un rsultat potentiellement mdiocre !

Bref, ok on a pas la tl des USA en France.
Mais en gnral, les pisodes commencent  apparatre sur les trackers quelques heures seulement aprs leur diffusion tlvisuelle.

On pourrait imaginer un site qui les rendraient disponibles galement quelques heures aprs leur diffusion, que ce soit en streaming ou bien en tlchargement direct non ??
On pourrait imaginer une solution de paiement par exemple pour chaque pisode, ou pour chaque saison, ou pour chaque srie, ou encore un abonnement mensuel pour de l'illimit !!
Avec un peu de financement en rajoutant quelques pubs sur le site, il y a vraiment moyen de faire quelque chose non ??
On pourrait galement imaginer un tel site, qui aurait son propre player pour lire les sries et qui forcerait des passages de pub (un peu comma  la tl, mais en moins pire quand mme ^^).
Genre un player sur lequel on ne peut pas bouger la barre de progression de la video et qui marcherait avec des chapitres toutes les 5 minutes comme un DVD avec genre une pub  chaque dbut de chapitre, ou encore un compteur et ds que vous avez regard 5 ou 10 min de video, hop une pub apparait (mais de manire souple hein, pas un truc violent qui te coupe au milieu d'une phrase ^^)

Bref il y a des centaines de solutions envisageable pour radiquer le tlchargement, au moins au niveau des sries et pourquoi pas aussi des films.
(Pour la musique je me susi pas vraiment pench dessus puisque je n'en tlcharge absolument jamais, donc peu d'intert)

Tout a pour dire qu'il vaut mieux prvenir que gurir non ?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Lutter contre le tlchargement :
> Pourquoi est-ce qu'en France on ne peut pas accder  la tlvision des Etats-Unis ?? A moins de connatre quelqu'un qui a des connaissances dans le domaine et qui est capable de vous orienter votre parabole vers le bon satellite et d'utiliser le bon dcodeur et bon, pour un rsultat potentiellement mdiocre !
> 
> Bref, ok on a pas la tl des USA en France.
> Mais en gnral, les pisodes commencent  apparatre sur les trackers quelques heures seulement aprs leur diffusion tlvisuelle.
> 
> On pourrait imaginer un site qui les rendraient disponibles galement quelques heures aprs leur diffusion, que ce soit en streaming ou bien en tlchargement direct non ??
> On pourrait imaginer une solution de paiement par exemple pour chaque pisode, ou pour chaque saison, ou pour chaque srie, ou encore un abonnement mensuel pour de l'illimit !!
> Avec un peu de financement en rajoutant quelques pubs sur le site, il y a vraiment moyen de faire quelque chose non ??
> ...


Ce genre de solutions existent dj avec Hulu. Sur Hulu, plein de sries sont disponibles en streaming ds le lendemain de leur passage  la tl. 
Sauf que c'est rserv uniquement pour les amricains et les canadiens. 
Il y'a aussi un site de musique dans la meme veine appele spiralfrog. Ce qui est bien avec ce site est que tu peux non seulement couter mais aussi tlcharger la musique lgalement. Sauf que la musique contient des drm et c'est encore rserv aux ricains et  nos cousins canadiens.

----------


## Yazoo70

> Ce genre de solutions existent dj avec Hulu. Sur Hulu, plein de sries sont disponibles en streaming ds le lendemain de leur passage  la tl. 
> Sauf que c'est rserv uniquement pour les amricains et les canadiens. 
> Il y'a aussi un site de musique dans la meme veine appele spirafrog. Ce qui est bien avec ce site est que tu peux tlcharger la musique lgalement. Sauf que c'est encore rserv aux ricains et  nos cousins canadiens.


Du coup en voyant a, on se dit qu'on est gouvern par des gamins de lcole primaire qui disent "ce que vous faites c'est mal!" au lieu de dire "voici une solution qui plaira a tout le monde!"

Titre du topic : Comment lutter contre le tlchargement illgal ?
Rponse : En faisant un coup d'Etat

----------


## Marc Lussac

Personnellement je suis aussi pour prvenir les tlchargements illgaux en proposant de meilleures solutions lgales d'accs aux contenus :

- Maintenir un dlais de carence de plusieurs mois en France sur les nouveaux films pour la publication en DVD en ou VOD est une abbration totale, c'est une pure incitation au piratage. Personnellement je prfre commander un DVD ou un film en VOD mais que fait on quand a n'est pas possible et que par ailleurs le film en question est dispo en tlchargement illgal ? 

- Le monde  chang et est devenu plus international, un public trs large est dsormais capable de suivre des films ou des sries en VO. Le fonctionnement traditionnel : Traduction - publication dans le pays avec un dlais de carence d'environ 6 mois est un modle dpass pour un certain public, on le voie avec 35 millions de personnes qui tlchargent des sries comme Lost dans le monde entiers. Il faudrait que les producteurs de contenu revoient tous le systme et envisagent un systme de distribution international pour ces contenu pour un certain type de public qui prfre voir les sries en VO au moment de leur sortie aux USA sans attendre, actuellement un tel systme n'existe pas et donc tout se fait illgalement.

Les distributeurs et les politiques veulent imposer au monde un systme qui est prim depuis 10 ans, mais le monde  chang, et pas eux ils sont largus...

Bref la loi Hadopi s'attaque aux consquences du mal mais malheureusement pas  la cause, c'est comme un docteur qui va vous passer de la pommade pour vous aider  cicatriser en "oubliant" d'enlever le poignard que vous avez plant dans le ventre  ::aie::

----------


## grunk

> Les distributeurs et les politiques veulent imposer au monde un systme qui est prim depuis 10 ans, mais le monde  chang, et pas eux ils sont largus...
> 
> Bref la loi Hadopi s'attaque aux consquences du mal mais malheureusement pas  la cause


Pour s'adapter il faudrait dpenser de l'argent , or il semble plus intressant de dpenser de l'argent dans de la surveillance/rpression ...

Pour en revenir au dbat original , je ne crois pas qu'il existe de vrai solution technique pour lutter contre le tlchargement illgal.

Chasse  la sorcire via IP : Tout le monde le sais (sauf les ttes pensante semble t'il) c'est absolument inutile et innefficace. On parle mme de 30% d'erreur :-/

Bloquer les protocole p2p : C'est une solution que certaines entreprise emploient , mais pour l'internet franais je doute que ce sois applicable : Quid des application utilisant le p2p de manire lgale.

Imposer un logiciel espion sur chaque pc : On peut aussi allez pointer  la gendarmerie a chaque fois qu'on veut aller pisser ...

Bref pas de rel moyen technique.

LA vrai solution est celle propose par quasi tout le monde : Une offre lgale de qualit. Pourquoi suis je obliger de supporter des films / serie en VF ultra mauvais et qui sorte 4  6 mois aprs ?
La VOD est intressante , mais on pourrait pousser le modle un peu plus loin. Quand je regarde lost sur tf1 je ne paye rien car il y'a des pub. Alors pourquoi ne pas avoir le choix entre une VOD  1/2/episode sans pub et une VOD avec 1/2 coupure pub innvitable mais le tout gratuitement ? Mais encore uen fois dans des dlais raisonables et la possibilit d'avoir de la vost ...

----------


## FR119492

Bonjour  tous.
Dans le domaine informatique, c'est assez simple: il suffit de tlcharger en toute lgalit les logiciels libres qui correspondent  nos besoins; et il ne me semble pas que des types comme Donald Knuth, Linus Torvald ou Richard Stallman vivent dans la misre.
Alors, faisons comme eux dans le domaine culturel: composons, chantons, jouons, peignons, filmons et mettons gratuitement nos oeuvres sur Internet, oeuvres qui ne seraient pas ncessairement pires que ce qu'on trouve dans le commerce.
Jean-Marc Blanc

PS: "developpez.com" pourrait mme mettre  disposition l'espace ncessaire.

----------


## grunk

> Alors, faisons comme eux dans le domaine culturel: composons, chantons, jouons, peignons, filmons et mettons gratuitement nos oeuvres sur Internet, oeuvres qui ne seraient pas ncessairement pires que ce qu'on trouve dans le commerce.


Faut quand mme tre raliste , une grande partie des projet libre qui sont en mesure de tenir la comparaison avec leur concurents pas libre sont souvent soutenu par des fondations ou des grosse boites (cf Open office) qui amne l'argent indispensable  :;):

----------


## kuranes

De toute faon, si on usurpe notre adresse IP, qu'on tlcharge illgalement ou pas, bah on peut se faire inculper.

Manquerait plus que quelqu'un usurpe l'adresse IP d'Albanel, et tlcharge en masse, pour rire  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Cybher

> Manquerait plus que quelqu'un usurpe l'adresse IP d'Albanel, et tlcharge en masse, pour rire


pas possible, elle a des logiciels libre type Open Office qui la protge de tout  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

> Immobilis, tu parle de lutte contre le piratage, je suis d'accord que le piratage est un dlit et suis aussi d'accord que les auteurs doivent tre rmunrs.
> 
> Le point qui ne passe pas par contre, c'est que a fait des annes qu'on reproche aux majors de pratiquer des prix trop levs pour des moyens aujourd'hui dpasss. C'est d'ailleur tout ce modle conomique qui est en train de s'crouler. Mais au lieu de cela, les lobby mettent en place des moyens de rpression car c'est plus facile de rejeter la faute sur les cotoyens que de mettre en place un nouveau modle conomique.
> 
> Il y a un moment o il faut tout de mme s'adapter.


Comme dirait l'autre: "les gens ne sont pas raisonnables. Il suffirait de ne plus en acheter pour que cela ne se vende plus..." Coluche

----------


## rozwel

Et qui a dit qu'il fallait lutter contre le piratage? Je veux dire, on nous a bourr le mou depuis Napster comme quoi le tlchargement illgal tait assimilable  du vol mais je suis dsol: a ne colle pas  la dfinition. Ca a t rpt trs souvent, mais si je te vole quelque chose, tu en perds le bnfice, sans pour autant tre rtribu pour a. Mais si je tlcharge un contenu quelconque j'en fais une copie, donc tu n'en perds pas le bnfice, alors pourquoi voudrais-tu tre rtribu pour a?

Et si on retourne le raisonnement par l'absurde: quand j'achte quelque chose, je peux le revendre pour rcuprer une partie de mon investissement de dpart. Mais a ne marche pas avec un fichier, et pour cause, ce serait trop facile.

Et si en fait c'tait le modle conomique qui consiste  vendre de la musique, un film ou un logiciel qui tait compltement anormal. Ce sont quand mme les seuls produits pour lesquels les frais de production de la copie sont ngligeables par rapport au prix de vente, sans parler du prix des matires premires qui est nul! On nous a pris pour de bonnes vaches  lait pendant des dcennies, et tout tait profitable tant que le contenu tait li au support, mais depuis qu'Internet est arriv, la nature commerciale des choses reprend ses droits.

Un fichier audio ou vido n'a pas plus de valeur intrinsque pour moi qu'une mission de radio ou de tl, aucune valeur ajoute. Et de la mme faon que je ne paie pas pour regarder la tl ou pour couter la radio, je ne vois aucune raison de payer pour un fichier. Je paie pour aller au cinma parce qu'ils ont un cran gigantesque et un son gnial. Je paie pour assister  un concert  cause de la prsence des artistes et de l'ambiance. Je paie pour un film  la demande parce que je peux choisir le film que je veux et le visionner instantanment depuis mon canap. Je paie mme pour un track sur iTunes parce qu'il est bien tagg et encod en bonne qualit et facile  rcuprer. D'une faon gnrale, je suis prt  payer pour un service, une prestation, pas pour une copie qui ne coute rien  faire.

Et oui, les artistes mritent rtribution. Mais de qui se moque-t-on? Qui est encore assez naf pour croire que cette loi est l pour permettre aux artistes de manger? Quand une maison de disque prend minimum 85% des recettes de vente, qui a le plus intrt  maintenir les ventes?

Alors comment lutter contre le tlchargement illgal? IL NE FAUT PAS! Le tlchargement gratuit diffuse le contenu, fait connatre les oeuvres des artistes, repousse les frontires physiques, et a le potentiel d'attirer les consommateurs vers de vrais services  valeur ajoute. Encore faut-il que ces services soient disponibles et que les artistes ou leurs producteurs fassent preuve de crativit pour rpondre aux attentes et aux modes de consommation au lieu d'essayer de nous en forcer un au chausse-pieds. 

Le modle des majors agonise, et les artistes doivent reprendre possession de leur oeuvre pour mettre en place une logique commerciale plus juste et plus adapte au monde moderne. Et dans ce nouveau modle, la libert d'Internet sera leur alli, pas leur ennemi.

----------


## henderson

> Et si en fait c'tait le modle conomique qui consiste  vendre de la musique, un film ou un logiciel qui tait compltement anormal. Ce sont quand mme les seuls produits pour lesquels les frais de production de la copie sont ngligeables par rapport au prix de vente, sans parler du prix des matires premires qui est nul!


Qu'attends tu pour produire "Don Carlo", en faisant juste appel  l'orchestre de l'Opra de Marseille + les choristes + les solistes + les techniciens mais avec quand mme Abbado  la direction ?

----------


## Immobilis

> ... lutter contre ... illgal ... NE ... PAS!


_Yoda_ ::aie:: 
Ne pas lutter contre quelquechose d'illgal??????? Gargl!!! :8O: 

Ok le modle conomique ne tient plus, mais tout de mme...

Mettons que je suis  l'origine de la chanson de la danse des canard. Sisi, maintenant c'est culturel  :;):  J'ai pass 1 mois  10 heures par jours pour la crer. Je mrite bien une rtribution. Je me dis c'est cool, je vais en faire des CD. J'en produit 10000. Ca me coute cher dites... Je n'en vend qu'un seul et je constate qu'il se tlcharge 10000 fois par jour sur le mulet. O est la justice??? Bon ben ok. Je rentre chez mois et dgout, je ne cr plus de morceau de musique que pour mon plaisir et mon entourage... Parce que la vache enrage, y"en a marre.

A+

----------


## Marco46

> _Yoda_
> Mettons que je suis  l'origine de la chanson de la danse des canard. Sisi, maintenant c'est culturel  J'ai pass 1 mois  10 heures par jours pour la crer. Je mrite bien une rtribution. Je me dis c'est cool, je vais en faire des CD. J'en produit 10000. Ca me coute cher dites... Je n'en vend qu'un seul et je constate qu'il se tlcharge 10000 fois par jour sur le mulet. O est la justice??? Bon ben ok. Je rentre chez mois et dgout, je ne cr plus de morceau de musique que pour mon plaisir et mon entourage... Parce que la vache enrage, y"en a marre.
> 
> A+


Sauf que actuellement a marche pas comme a.

Tu vas te trouver un producteur/diteur qui va ngocier avec toi soit un prix fixe soit un pourcentage qui sera largement en ta dfaveur.

EDIT : Ah et j'ai oubli que tu devras lui cder l'intgralit de tes droits sur ton uvre. C'est la p'tite cerise...

Et tu rcolteras les miettes.

Tu vivras 100 fois mieux des reprsentations que tu feras en chantant et dansant ta Danse des canards.

Quelque part il y a une similitude entre le modle conomique du logiciel propritaire et celui du logiciel libre puisque dans le libre tu vends un service (maintenance, installation, formation) ce qui transpos  la musique est la reprsentation. La valeur ajoute ne se fait pas dans la copie d'une information prisonnire mais dans le service. C'est bien plus honnte  mon gout.

----------


## TheBlackReverand

Bonjour a tous,

Je vous avou que je n'ai pas pris le temps de lire les 4 pages de discutions(il est un peut tard l...) mais j'aimerais juste dir que les dire de Marco ont tait dit par certain artiste(je crois que J.Halliday en tait) "nous ne vivons pas des CD car sur 20 on a touche une demi-miette mais de nos concert"


mais le sujet tant la lutte contre le piratage....j'ai visionner une interview sur svmlemag.com d'une entreprise specialiser dans ce milieu(protection, recherche...) et le patron a bien dit "les pirates auront toujours un coup d'avance"

par ces mots il voulais peut etre dir que PirateBay tait entrain de mettre en place IPredator, logiciel de P2P securiser par SSL!! et je ne crois pas qu'il seras le seul, les VPN et tunnel crypter von se multiplier(cela se fait deja, des reseaux entre amis et collegue, des reseaux qualifier de "sur" car sur invitation).

Il y a egalement en ce moment la tendances du filtrage, nous interdire l'acces a un site a la chinoise(les chinoi sont interdit de dailymotion  ::aie:: ) toujours dans svm, un tels procedes a deja etait utiliser pour filtrer un site specialement reserver au blond au yeux bleu(on m'as compris je crois....) quelque jours plus tard celui-ci tait de nouveau accessible...



Le systeme n'est pas destructible car trop evolutif, trop dans les esprit(on parl du telechargement comme du temps qu'il feras demain, on en parl au travail, sur les march, c'est omnipresent) la seul solutions et d'apater les utilisateur par des offres qui respecterais reellement les artistes(et pas les majors) et qui permettrais, meme a l'etudiant de base(pas le fils de medecin) de ce pay un petit CD de musique ou DVD dans le mois.

Ensuite il resteras toujours les irreductible qui, si la toile deviens impraticable, s'echangerons les disque dur au detour d'une ruelle mal eclair....

----------


## Immobilis

> "les pirates auront toujours un coup d'avance"


Oui, bien entendu. Comme tous les contrevenants:
Les dtecteurs de radars pour les voitures permettent  ceux qui ont les moyens de faire des excs de vitesse.Les crackeurs crackent les softsLes dealers inventent de nouveaux moyens de passage et de distributionLes tlchargeurs continueront de tlcharger en utilisant des VPN, hackant les Wifi, usurpant les IP...Pour autant, il ne faut pas forcement se rsigner et abandonner cette lutte.



> Le systeme n'est pas destructible car trop evolutif, trop dans les esprit(on parl du telechargement comme du temps qu'il feras demain, on en parl au travail, sur les march, c'est omnipresent) la seul solutions et d'apater les utilisateur par des offres qui respecterais reellement les artistes(et pas les majors) et qui permettrais, meme a l'etudiant de base(pas le fils de medecin) de ce pay un petit CD de musique ou DVD dans le mois.


Les fils de mdecin tlchargent surement aussi. La seule solution, *l'ducation et exemplarit* (c'est pas facile tous les jours. J'ai deux enfants et je leur en parle pour viter qu'ils considrent qu'il suffit de se servir dans ce supermarch. Je ne PEUX PAS dire  mes gosses:- Vas-y c'est libre service.
- Mais Papa, pourquoi il faut l'acheter quand on va dans le magasin?
- Oh, c'est juste parce que il faut payer la pochette et le disque dedans...Quelle socit on fabrique?? Du coup, pourquoi paraient-ils pour manger, se vtir, s'amuser. La socit de consommation provoque des frustrations quand on n'a pas les moyens. C'est pas une raison pour piquer  l'talage.

Par ailleurs, rien n'empche de lutter aussi contre les majors qui se sucre sur notre dos en allant sur des canaux alternatifs gratuits et lgaux.



> Quelque part il y a une similitude entre le modle conomique du logiciel propritaire et celui du logiciel libre puisque dans le libre tu vends un service (maintenance, installation, formation) ce qui transpos  la musique est la reprsentation. La valeur ajoute ne se fait pas dans la copie d'une information prisonnire mais dans le service. C'est bien plus honnte  mon gout.


Pas faux, mais a reste quand mme illgal de cracker Windows. Tu n'utilises que des logiciels libres? Perso, j'ai Vista qui tait sur mon PC tout neuf, j'utilise Gimp (mme si je prfererais PhotoShop). Par contre, pour Office, comment dire... j'ai pas pu m'habituer  OpenOffice... Ae...  ::aie::  Tu crois que je vole Microsoft? Je le dis pas  mes enfants  ::oops:: 

Pas simple... Bon, je vais utiliser OpenOffice alors.......

A+

PS: il parait que seulement 30% des internautes tlchargent. Est-ce que ce n'est pas parce que les autres sont pas au courant?

----------


## souviron34

> Et si en fait c'tait le modle conomique qui consiste  vendre de la musique, un film ou un logiciel qui tait compltement anormal. Ce sont quand mme les seuls produits pour lesquels les frais de production de la copie sont ngligeables par rapport au prix de vente, sans parler du prix des matires premires qui est nul! On nous a pris pour de bonnes vaches  lait pendant des dcennies, et tout tait profitable tant que le contenu tait li au support, mais depuis qu'Internet est arriv, la nature commerciale des choses reprend ses droits.


Sans parler de l'argument de Henderson qui est parfait, j'en rajouterais une couche : 

donc tout notre boulot en informatique devrait tre gratuit, puisque la copie ne cote rien ....

C'est bien a que tu dis, l...

Tous les logiciels devraient tre gratuits, au mme titre que toute la musique...







> Le modle des majors agonise, et les artistes doivent reprendre possession de leur oeuvre pour mettre en place une logique commerciale plus juste et plus adapte au monde moderne. Et dans ce nouveau modle, la libert d'Internet sera leur alli, pas leur ennemi.


MAIS QUAND ARRETEREZ-VOUS DE CONFONDRE MAGASINS ET MAJORS ????

Le PROFIT sur les ventes est fait par les MAGASINS... (50% du prix).

Les majors (_qui en France reprsentent la majorit des ventes, mais pas dans les payx anglo-saxons par exemple (en fRance : majors 96%, indpendants 4%. Au Canada majors 37%, indpendants 63%_) prennent environ 25  35 %. Si ce n'est pas via un major, le distributeur prend environ 25%, et le producteur environ 4 %, avec 4% pour l'auteur, 4% pour le compositeir, et 4% pour l'interprte. 









> Tu vas te trouver un producteur/diteur qui va ngocier avec toi soit un prix fixe soit un pourcentage qui sera largement en ta dfaveur.
> 
> EDIT : Ah et j'ai oubli que tu devras lui cder l'intgralit de tes droits sur ton uvre. C'est la p'tite cerise...


Encore une fois tu dmontres ton ignorance du domaine...


En gnral, si tu vas trouver un producteur/diteur, tu auras environ  70  80 (si tu ngocies bien) % des recettes.

D'autre part, en ce qui concerne l'intgralit des droits, c'est faux : uniquement sur les chansons produites, uniquement sur un territoire dfini, et uniquement pour une priode de temps dfinie.

Si tu ne le fais pas, c'est  toi personnellement  aller ngocier dans chaque pays dans lequel tu veux faire distribuer ton CD avec les locaux.. C'est pas plus compliqu que a..

Mais a te cotera cher..





> Et tu rcolteras les miettes.


Et tu rcolteras 75% du prix distributeur HT., le producteur recevant en gnral 25%.





> Tu vivras 100 fois mieux des reprsentations que tu feras en chantant et dansant ta Danse des canards.


Ah oui ? Explique-moi pourquoi Ceronne avec "Born to be alive" est milliardaire alors qu'il n'a plus fait de concerts depuis 25 ans ?

Simplement parce que c'est la chanson la plus vendue et la plus passe dans le monde...





> Quelque part il y a une similitude entre le modle conomique du logiciel propritaire et celui du logiciel libre puisque dans le libre tu vends un service (maintenance, installation, formation) ce qui transpos  la musique est la reprsentation. La valeur ajoute ne se fait pas dans la copie d'une information prisonnire mais dans le service. C'est bien plus honnte  mon gout.


Et si ta maintenance et formation est nulle ? Ton soft est parfait, instinctif, s'installe tout seul.

Tu vends quoi ?

Parce que couter, c'est instinctif. Pas besoin de formation. Pas besoin d'installation particulire, tout "s'installe" pareil. Et pas besoin de maintenance.. Une fois que tu as le disque ou la chanson, c'est fini...

Donc, si je suis ton argument, pour la musique tout doit tre gratuit tout le temps.



Et quant au logiciel, c'est kifkif si il est bon.

----------


## emmanuel.remy

A  mon avis la lutte contre le tlchargement illgal passe par l'ducation et la cration. Mais de tous les cts...

Du ct de chez nous, avec nos enfants qui ne vont plus chez les "disquaires" et qui pensent que la musique est gratuite car dmatrialise.
Du ct des ayants droits et autre SACD qui nous prennent pour des imbciles en nous taxant CD, DVD, DD, Mobiles etc et qui ainsi lgalisent  nos yeux le  tlchargement et la copie...
Du ct des majors qui doivent enfin raliser que le modle conomique de la vente (et du gavage) dans les circuits de la grande distribution est  bout de souffle et disparaitra dans les trimestres  venir.

ERE

----------


## souviron34

> Du ct des majors qui doivent enfin raliser que le modle conomique de la vente (et du gavage) dans les circuits de la grande distribution est  bout de souffle et disparaitra dans les trimestres  venir.


voir ci-dessus pour les majors et autres..

Pour le reste, je suis assez d'accord..

----------


## Krovax

> On ne parle pas d'imposer (Hadopi ou autre) dans cette discussion mais de trouver un moyen pour stoper/reduire le piratage.
> 
> Interdire l'accs au serveurs "coupable" est une solution (cf Napster?)


Le concept de licence global tel qu'il avait t dvelopp par les dputs, t d'inclure la licence dans les abonnement internet. Aprs on peut refaire le monde, mais autant se bas sur ce qui  dj tait fait  :;): 

Pour les serveur "coupable", on peux bloquer certain accs a tout un pays (les chinois semble bien y arriver) mais comment peut on avoir une liste de serveur interdit  jour?

----------


## zenetcalme

pour ma part, je pense que le "piratage" provient effectivement d'un manque d'offre.
De plus, lorsque l'on vas sur le site de la SACEM, on peut voir qu'il faut dbourse environ 0,70 pour 10 titre.  1 le mp3,  me gne la diffrence.
Ok  pour qu'il y en ais une, mais bon... faut pas abuser, toute l'infrastructure informatique existe dj, et est dj payer sur d'autre produit (pub, etc..).

Pour moi, je pense qu'HADOPI devrait:
1 - encadrer les prix pour que les gens, a cause du prix, ne se dirige pas vers du P2P (la licence global peut tre une rponse...).
2 - mette en place un minimum de rpression, car le "piratage" est illgal.
3 - supprime la taxe pour copie prive qui n'as plus lieu d'tre
4 - arrter de penser que WINDOWS est seul au monde...
5 - lorsqu'on achte une musique, elle soit vraiment  soit, et qu'on puisse en faire ce qu'on veux! (couter sur son baladeur, sa chaine, sa console etc...)

----------


## souviron34

> Le concept de licence global tel qu'il avait t dvelopp par les dputs, t d'inclure la licence dans les abonnement internet. Aprs on peut refaire le monde, mais autant se bas sur ce qui  dj tait fait 
> 
> Pour les serveur "coupable", on peux bloquer certain accs a tout un pays (les chinois semble bien y arriver) mais comment peut on avoir une liste de serveur interdit  jour?


je dirais assez comme toi, la combinaison des 2 me paratrait correcte, plus l'ducation que mentionne emmanuel.remy...

----------


## henderson

Par ailleurs ...
Que des gens viennent nous dire que le tlchargement illgal n'a pas d'incidence sur leur activit me semble un peu gros !
Surtout quand ils ont pu bnficier  titres divers des aides des : SACEM, SPEDIDAM, ADAMI, DRAC, Conseil Rgional, Conseil Gnral et villes de ... !!!!

C'est sr qu'il est facile de dire qu'on n'a pas soif quand on est perfus !

----------


## drcd

> pour ma part, je pense que le "piratage" provient effectivement d'un manque d'offre.


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. Les produits proposs manquent aussi de qualit. Il n'y a qu' voir les films qui sortent au cinma ou les CD de musiques qu'on nous propose. Personnellement, je ne vais pas souvent au cinma. Je n'ai pas envie de perdre mon temps  regarder des navets. Je n'achte pas de musique non plus. Ce qu'on nous propose ne me convient pas. Je prfre largement me trouver des musiques sur Myspace dont les auteurs permettent de tlcharger la musique. 

Les industriels pensent qu'en supprimant le piratage, leur chiffre d'affaire va grimper en flche. Moi je pense plutt que les gens qui tlchargent ne sont de toute faon pas prs  payer pour ce qu'ils tlchargent (la licence globale me semble donc inefficace). Donc en supposant que le piratage disparaisse totalement, ils ne se feront pas plus de fric et les tlchargeurs ne regarderont pas leurs uvres pourri. Il y a quelques temps, j'ai achet la trilogie Jason Bourne en DVD. J'ai t trs du de la traduction franaise qui est plus que dcevante par rapport  la version qubcoise (j'tais au Qubec lors de la sortie de la vengeance dans la peau) et le pire c'est que j'ai pay pour des films que je ne regarde pas  cause de a. J'ai donc rcupr les bandes son qubcoise et je me suis refait les DVD. 

Le gouvernement ferai mieux de dpenser mon argent, notre argent, pour des choses utiles qu'ils comprennent.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Pour les serveur "coupable", on peux bloquer certain accs a tout un pays (les chinois semble bien y arriver) mais comment peut on avoir une liste de serveur interdit  jour?


Est ce que les fai comme free qui passe les clips/video sont coupables? Entre tlcharg sur un particulier et  enregistrer un clic  partir de la radio/tv/..., il y a peu de diffrence!!!

La licence global c'est la redevance. 360euro c'est largement assez!!!

----------


## souviron34

> La licence global c'est la redevance. 360euro c'est largement assez!!!


euh... la redevance c'est spcifiquement pour la tl et la radio *publique* (France 2, 3, 4, 5, Arte, RFO, France Inter, France Culture, FIP)

----------


## Matthieu2000

> euh... la redevance c'est spcifiquement pour la tl et la radio *publique* (France 2, 3, 4, 5, Arte, RFO, France Inter, France Culture, FIP)


qui paient les droits d'auteur pour diffuser...
de mme que les 30euro/mois sur ces 30euro, une partie par pour la tnt et autres...
Si les auteurs veulent des sous, ils doivent demander au fai!

un peu hors sujet, certaines chaine comme tf1,m6, W9 ne peuvent pas tre vu sur pc via free pour ne pas tre copi facilement...

Je pense que les gens paient dj assez! Une nouvelle taxe est inutile!

----------


## gmotw

Ils ne parlaient pas d'tendre la redevance  internet  un moment donn?

Et la taxe sur les supports de stockage, elle sert  quoi finalement?

----------


## Matthieu2000

http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-soc.../1597/0/260697



> Et la taxe sur les supports de stockage, elle sert  quoi finalement?


 rien. cette taxe n'est pas lgale

----------


## souviron34

> qui paient les droits d'auteur pour diffuser...
> de mme que les 30euro/mois sur ces 30euro, une partie par pour la tnt et autres...
> Si les auteurs veulent des sous, ils doivent demander au fai!


NON. La redevance sert en trs grosse partie  financer les chanes publiques, pas  payer du droit d'auteur.

Mais surtout a ne touche que les chanes publiques, et pas ni les radios ou tls prives, ni les sites ou webradios ou autres


Les 360 euros sont  80-90% pour payer la fabrication des missions.


(et, ce que je trouve particulirement injuste, les salaires des journalistes ou prsentateurs qui sont les plus pays des fonctionnaires).






> Et la taxe sur les supports de stockage, elle sert  quoi finalement?


Elle aurait d servir  a  ::roll::

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Pour rpondre  la question du topic, il est impossible  terme de lutter contre le telechargement illgal.

Il y a eu et aura toujours des moyens pour dtourner la loi.

Concernant Hadopi, quand je vois comme notre chre assemble nationale ne nous est absolument pas representative et est bien loin de ce que pense "le peuple" a me donne envie de vomir.

L'industrie du disque est en chute libre ?
 ::fleche::  Qu'ils arretent de produire des Magalie Vah et autres dchets commerciaux.

Une personne qui aime vraiment un artiste va acheter son CD, que l'on ne me dise pas le contraire.

 ::fleche::  Les maisons de disque s'en mettent plein les poches, et les artistes confirms sont bien loin d'tre  la rue.
Je paye dj des taxes lorsque j'achte un support numrique, je ne vais certainement pas en plus les plaindre...

Alors oui, pour ceux qui dbutent c'est la crise, mais il me semble qu'elle l'est pour tout le monde ...

En France j'ai l'impression que le gouvernement tourne  l'envers... n'y a t-il pas des problmes conomiques beaucoup plus important  rsoudre ?

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Je paye dj des taxes lorsque j'achte un support numrique, je ne vais certainement pas en plus les plaindre... ?


Normalement la taxe SACEM n'est plus applicable depuis le dbut de l'anne, sauf si j'ai rat un bus...

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Les 360 euros sont  80-90% pour payer la fabrication des missions.


justement, une solution est d'utiliser cette somme pour pay les artistes, en remplacant tous les sries bidons...

----------


## MadCat34

Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse rellement lutter contre le piratage...

On peut pnaliser, mais est-ce vraiment efficace ?
Prenons l'exemple du premier post: radars automatiques ou moteurs brids
on peut acheter des GPS pour moins de 100 qui indique la position GPS des radars. On ralentit a l'approche d'un radar, et on accelre aprs...Tout le monde n'acclere pas forcment mais ca se fait.un moteur brid pourra de toute faon tre dbrid, que ce soit par un personne un peu bricoleuse ou par l'achat d'un dbrideur quelconque (une puce, un flash du systme, ou autre, jy connais rien en mcanique mais bon, sur le principe ca peut certainement etre fait)

Pour en revenir  l'informatique: on trouve des serveurs payant pour tlcharger sur les newsgroups. Et des gens payent...
La licence globale est-elle la solution ? Par sr
Les CD/DVD Disque dur et memoire flash(je crois)  sont taxs. Les artistes voient-ils seulement la couleur de l'argent de ces taxes ?
La licence globale ne serait qu'une n-ime taxe...

Le tlchargement illgal peut tre une bonne chose.
Dans le cas des sries tl ou des anims par exemple, il y a XXX sries aux USA, mais combien arrivent en France ?  Idem pour un manga
Une srie cartonnant en tlchargement (grce au travail des equipes de sous-titrage) peut inciter une chaine  en acheter les droits de diffusion.

Le problme du piratage n'est pas nouveau, le mouvement prend de l'ampleur, c'est vrai, mais la solution aurait du tre cherch plus tot.
On sait que les reserves de ptroles seront puiss: des chercheurs bossent sur des nouveaux types d'energies (solaire, bio, pile a hydrogene...)
Les majors sont comme le ptrole: amen  disparaitre  plus ou moins long terme: elles feraient mieux de chercher  voluer plutot que de rester sur des acquis

----------


## Immobilis

> On peut pnaliser, mais est-ce vraiment efficace ?
> Prenons l'exemple du premier post: radars automatiques ou moteurs brids
> on peut acheter des GPS pour moins de 100 qui indique la position GPS des radars. On ralentit a l'approche d'un radar, et on accelre aprs...Tout le monde n'acclere pas forcment mais ca se fait.un moteur brid pourra de toute faon tre dbrid, que ce soit par un personne un peu bricoleuse ou par l'achat d'un dbrideur quelconque (une puce, un flash du systme, ou autre, jy connais rien en mcanique mais bon, sur le principe ca peut certainement etre fait)


Oui, mais en cas de flagrant dli de hacking de radar par un systme ou un autre, une sanction est prvue. Cette sanction peut dcourager certains de devenir dlinquants.

----------


## souviron34

> Les majors sont comme le ptrole: amen  disparaitre  plus ou moins long terme: elles feraient mieux de chercher  voluer plutot que de rester sur des acquis


je crois que l, comme beaucoup d'autres ici et ailleurs, tu te goures pas mal..

Les majors (et les producteurs plus petits) ont tout simplement repris le flambeau des anciens mcnes et rois qui faisaient vivre les musiciens, les comdiens, etc, en leur donnant des contrats contre cus sonnants et trbuchants...

Je ne pense pas que cela soit amen  disparatre.. Changer sans doute. Disparatre non..

Tu voudras un jour avoir sur Guitar Hero ton chanteur favori, tu voudras avoir le dernier clip de truc-muche, etc etc..

Tout a demande bien plus d'argent (en gnral) que ne peut en dbourser quelqu'un de normal...

----------


## MadCat34

> Oui, mais en cas de flagrant dli de hacking de radar par un systme ou un autre, une sanction est prvue. Cette sanction peut dcourager certains de devenir dlinquants.


Les *dtecteurs* de radars sont interdits, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit le cas des simples *avertisseurs*.

Je pense qu'en informatique (comme en electronique), peu importe la protection mise en place, il y aura toujours un moyen de contourner (il y a des gens intelligents pour trouver une protection, mais aussi des personnes intelligentes pour l'annuler ou la contourner...)
Rien qu' voir l'effort que fait Nintendo pour protger sa WII a chaque mise a jour, et la vitesse  laquelle une nouvelle faille est trouve...
Je me souviens d'une protection de CD audio o un simple marqueur suffisait...

----------


## MadCat34

> je crois que l, comme beaucoup d'autres ici et ailleurs, tu te goures pas mal..
> 
> Les majors (et les producteurs plus petits) ont tout simplement repris le flambeau des anciens mcnes et rois qui faisaient vivre les musiciens, les comdiens, etc, en leur donnant des contrats contre cus sonnants et trbuchants...
> Je ne pense pas que cela soit amen  disparatre.. Changer sans doute. Disparatre non..
> 
> Tu voudras un jour avoir sur Guitar Hero ton chanteur favori, tu voudras avoir le dernier clip de truc-muche, etc etc..
> 
> Tout a demande bien plus d'argent (en gnral) que ne peut en dbourser quelqu'un de normal...


Hors sujet:
Le dernier clip de truc-muche => moi ca ne m'interesse pas
Je prefere payer 50-60 pour voir un artiste en concert que voir son clip en boucle  la tl...(le matraquage tl/radio me degoute plutot de l'artiste)

Fin du HS

----------


## Marco46

> je crois que l, comme beaucoup d'autres ici et ailleurs, tu te goures pas mal..
> 
> Les majors (et les producteurs plus petits) ont tout simplement repris le flambeau des anciens mcnes et rois qui faisaient vivre les musiciens, les comdiens, etc, en leur donnant des contrats contre cus sonnants et trbuchants...


Quelle navet ...

Les Majors sont des entreprises dont le but est de gagner le plus d'argent possible et certainement pas de promouvoir la culture et l'art.

----------


## Immobilis

> Les *dtecteurs* de radars sont interdits, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit le cas des simples *avertisseurs*.


C'est quoi la diffrence?


> Rien qu' voir l'effort que fait Nintendo pour protger sa WII a chaque mise a jour, et la vitesse  laquelle une nouvelle faille est trouve...
> Je me souviens d'une protection de CD audio o un simple marqueur suffisait...


Pourquoi n'abandonnent-ils pas la lutte alors? Pourquoi faut-il activer Windows ou Office?

----------


## millie

> C'est quoi la diffrence?


Un avertisseur avertit de la prsence de radar fixe qui ont une position publique.

Les dtecteurs dtecte la prsence de radars non fixes en dtectant les ondes que certains types de radars mettent (ce qui est interdit par la loi). La position des radars mobiles sont "confidentiels".

----------


## Immobilis

> Article R413-15 En savoir plus sur cet article...
> Modifi par Dcret n2003-642 du 11 juillet 2003 - art. 5 JORF 12 juillet 2003
> I. - Le fait de dtenir ou de transporter un appareil, dispositif ou produit de nature ou prsent comme tant de nature  dceler la prsence ou perturber le fonctionnement d'appareils, instruments ou systmes servant  la constatation des infractions  la lgislation ou  la rglementation de la circulation routire ou de permettre de se soustraire  la constatation desdites infractions est puni de l'amende prvue pour les contraventions de la cinquime classe.
> 
> 
> Le fait de faire usage d'un appareil, dispositif ou produit de mme nature est puni des mmes peines.

----------


## millie

Les avertisseurs ne dclent aucune prsence (je parle des radars fixes) car leur prsence est publique et connue de tous.

----------


## Immobilis

> Les avertisseurs


Les pancartes?

----------


## millie

> Les pencartes?


Plutt les pancakes. Mais sinon, regarde "avertisseur de radars" et "dtecteurs de radars" sur wikipedia  :;):

----------


## Immobilis

pancartes  ::langue:: 

C'est pas bien de se moquer  ::langue::

----------


## souviron34

> Quelle navet ...
> 
> Les Majors sont des entreprises dont le but est de gagner le plus d'argent possible et certainement pas de promouvoir la culture et l'art.


Quelle naivet ingnue..

De croire que l'argent ne sert  rien, et que quand on en a besoin il tombe du ciel  ::roll::

----------


## Floral

Pour en revenir au dbat et  la question pose, voici le fond de ma pense:
Nous payons dj une taxe pour la copie prive ds lors que nous achetons un support de stockage numrique (disques durs, DVD ou bluray vierge etc.) et des appareils qui en contiennent. A travers cette taxe (et ce n'est qu'une opinion personnelle), l'tat prsume que par le simple fait d'acqurir un tel matriel nous allons nous en servir pour nuire aux artistes plutt que d'acheter une "seconde fois" son oeuvre. De l  dire "pour la diffuser" il n'y a qu'un pas.
Partant de ce constat, je vois une solution plus qu'vident: Lgaliser purement et simplement la diffusion d'oeuvres. vient alors la question de la rmunration des oeuvres. Pourquoi ne pas inclure une taxe sur l'abonnement internet (Au passage, que lorsque la TVA a baiss, messieurs les fournisseurs d'accs n'ont rien rpercuter sur le prix, se faisant ainsi une plus grosse marge, mais bon c'est de bonne guerre, les prix annoncs sont TTC). En suite entrerait efficacement en compte l'HADOPI pour rpertorier les oeuvres distribues, afin de reverser aux artistes leur "manque  gagner". Aprs la solution technique, je ne la connais pas. Un piste intressante pourrait tre la suivante: les sites dclars  la CNIL envoient priodiquement la liste des oeuvres qui ont t diffuses qui la transmettrait  l'HADOPPI, qui rpartira les recettes entre les artistes. Bon c'est vrai que cette ide est perfectible, et  que cela ne concerne que les sites web, et pas les autres protocoles, est-ce que a pourrait tre tendu  ceux-ci? par d'autres moyens?

----------


## souviron34

> Un piste intressante pourrait tre la suivante: les sites dclars  la CNIL envoient priodiquement la liste des oeuvres qui ont t diffuses qui la transmettrait  l'HADOPPI, qui rpartira les recettes entre les artistes. Bon c'est vrai que cette ide est perfectible, et  que cela ne concerne que les sites web, et pas les autres protocoles, est-ce que a pourrait tre tendu  ceux-ci? par d'autres moyens?


Le problme de fond en utilisant les sites Web (avec ou non la CNIL) est que cela limite simplement aux sites franais ... Les autres n'ont aucune raison de faire quoi que ce soit avec la CNIL.

C'est la seule raison pour laquelle la surveillance de l'ip d'utilisateur est l : le fait de se connecter donne libre accs  n'importe quel serveur ou site du monde entier, ne dpendant en rien de la loi franaise (et de ses accords ou non pour la rtribution des auteurs).

Alors,  moins de faire comme suggr plus haut, c'est  dire de bloquer l'accs  des listes de sites, comme en Chine, au niveau des FAI, la seule solution est de surveiller quels sites sont accds par telle ip.

C'est exactement le mme problme pour la pdophilie, la haine raciale, les sites d'appels au Jihad, etc etc... Il est impossible de limiter la cration des sites, ni le fait qu'ils violent telle ou telle loi de tel ou tel pays. Le seul contrle possible est de regarder qui s'y connecte... et d'en dduire que, si c'est une adresse qui provient de chez nous, elle viole la loi locale...

----------


## Immobilis

> Le problme de fond en utilisant les sites Web (avec ou non la CNIL) est que cela limite simplement aux sites franais ... Les autres n'ont aucune raison de faire quoi que ce soit avec la CNIL.


Si pour obtenir un droit de diffusion, un agrment.



> Le seul contrle possible est de regarder qui s'y connecte... et d'en dduire que, si c'est une adresse qui provient de chez nous, elle viole la loi locale...


Pas tout  fait. Il y a des bateries de gendarmes qui ascultent le net  la recherche de sites qui violent le droit franais et international. J'imagine que les dmarches administratives de demande de fermeture ou blocage d'accs au territoire suivent.

Il est fort probable qu'un jour les gouvernements se dcident  mettre ces informations en commun et que les adresses des sites ne soient plus du tout relays. Ne serait-ce pas d'une simplicit enfantine de bloquer les accs au serveurs de type "Pirate bay"? Ce ne doit pas non plus tre trop compliqu de rcuprer la liste des serveur du mulet.

A+

----------


## souviron34

> Si pour obtenir un droit de diffusion, un agrment.


Je ne vois pas en quoi un site taiwanais  quoi que ce soit  faire avec la loi franaise.. Si la loi de Taiwan lui permet de crer son site, "so be it".  La France n'a rien  y voir. Il n'a pas  demander quoi que ce soit. Il diffuse.. sur son site.

Qu'est-ce qui empchera un internaute franais d'y accder ? Rien, sauf un contrle des sites chez les FAI.

Est-on prt  faire ceci ?

Dans le cas o on rpond non, la seule solution est de contrler la navigation des particuliers, ou tout au moins remonter la trace de toute personne s'y connectant, et , si c'est un citoyen dpendant de notre loi, svir.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Un piste intressante pourrait tre la suivante: les sites dclars  la CNIL envoient priodiquement la liste des oeuvres qui ont t diffuses qui la transmettrait  l'HADOPPI, qui rpartira les recettes entre les artistes.


La CNIL n' absolument rien  voir la dedans.
Depuis 2006 :  *La CNIL a supprim la dclaration spcifique de site web*
Et effectivement, la CNIL tant franco franais je doute que cela aurait t utile  part dplacer l'hbergement de ces sites vers d'autres juridictions...

----------


## Immobilis

> Je ne vois pas en quoi un site taiwanais  quoi que ce soit  faire avec la loi franaise.. Si la loi de Taiwan lui permet de crer son site, "so be it".  La France n'a rien  y voir. Il n'a pas  demander quoi que ce soit. Il diffuse.. sur son site.


Sauf si le contenu qu'il diffuse est des liens vers des torrents (cf Pirate Bay).



> Qu'est-ce qui empchera un internaute franais d'y accder ? Rien, sauf un contrle des sites chez les FAI.


Ou en amont. Cela s'apparentrait au comportement de la Chine, mais il ne faut pas tre naf, nous sommes en libert surveille...



> Dans le cas o on rpond non, la seule solution est de contrler la navigation des particuliers, ou tout au moins remonter la trace de toute personne s'y connectant, et , si c'est un citoyen dpendant de notre loi, svir.


Mais non, tu condamnes la source c'est tout. Les serveurs de peer to peer sont des "dealers". Mis  part qu'ils ne font pas de profits sur ce qu'ils distribuent. Du moins c'est ce qu'on croit... Car en fait quand on regarde de plus prs ils font de la pub pour des sites marchands.

----------


## henderson

> Pour en revenir au dbat et  la question pose, voici le fond de ma pense:
> Partant de ce constat, je vois une solution plus qu'vident: Lgaliser purement et simplement la diffusion d'oeuvres.


Je suppose gratuitement (en gros) ... mais hls, c'est pas si simple !

L'oeuvre relve de la proprit prive : celle de l'auteur pour ce qu'elle et celle du producteur pour ce qu'elle devient !

Donc comment peut-on donner  tous le droit de jouir de la proprit d'autrui ?

On ferait donc une exception ?

----------


## Immobilis

Je vais peut-tre faire crisser des dents, mais si les majors et compagnie doivent admettre que leur modle conomique doit changer, il faut peut-tre que les particuliers, amoureux du web (informaticiens en particulier?  ::): ), admettent que Internet n'est pas un espace de libert totale. On doit se comporter sur le net comme dans la rue: avec civilit. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles il y a des modrateurs sur dveloppez.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Il y  des lois internationales concernant les droits d'auteurs et le copyright, je ne pense pas que cela va changer, et encore moins en en discutant ici sur le forum  ::mouarf:: 

Par contre que le processus de distribution actuel  des contenus ne soit pas encore bien adapt  la demande des utilisateurs et en tenant compte des nouveaux moyens modernes de diffusion a c'est possible...

----------


## souviron34

> Sauf si le contenu qu'il diffuse est des liens vers des torrents (cf Pirate Bay).


Non, mme a... Le cas prsent est parce qu'ils dpendaient d'une juridiction l'interdisant.

Il aurait suffit qu'il dpendent d'une juridiction l'autorisant et tu n'y peux rien (_dj, pour les crimes sexuels style pdophilie, il a fallu plus de 40 ans pour qu'on accepte de poursuivre des activits faites dans un pays tiers_).

Si les liens sont eux-mmes dans des pays autorisant, il n'y a absolument rien  demander  qui que ce soit...

Et mme (en admettant) que les liens sont dans des pays interdisant, le fait que le site et son contenu est dans un pays autorisant t'enlve toute possibilit de poursuite : chez eux, c'est lgal...






> Ou en amont. Cela s'apparentrait au comportement de la Chine, mais il ne faut pas tre naf, nous sommes en libert surveille...


C'est ce que je disais..  ::D: 





> Mais non, tu condamnes la source c'est tout. Les serveurs de peer to peer sont des "dealers". Mis  part qu'ils ne font pas de profits sur ce qu'ils distribuent. Du moins c'est ce qu'on croit... Car en fait quand on regarde de plus prs ils font de la pub pour des sites marchands.


C'est ce que je disais en disant "reporter vers les FAI". C'est  dire avoir une "black list" de sites, que les FAI sont obligs de filtrer.  ::D: 






> Je vais peut-tre faire crisser des dents, mais si les majors et compagnie doivent admettre que leur modle conomique doit changer, il faut peut-tre que les particuliers, amoureux du web (informaticiens en particulier? ), admettent que Internet n'est pas un espace de libert totale. On doit se comporter sur le net comme dans la rue: avec civilit. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles il y a des modrateurs sur dveloppez.


 ::king:: 





> Il y  des lois internationales concernant les droits d'auteurs et le copyright, je ne pense pas que cela va changer, et encore moins en en discutant ici sur le forum 
> 
> Par contre que le processus de distribution actuel  des contenus ne soit pas encore bien adapt de la demande des utilisateurs et en tenant compte des nouveaux moyens modernes de diffusion a c'est possible...


re  ::king::

----------


## GrandFather

> Les majors (et les producteurs plus petits) ont tout simplement repris le flambeau des anciens mcnes et rois qui faisaient vivre les musiciens, les comdiens, etc, en leur donnant des contrats contre cus sonnants et trbuchants...


Comparer Pascal Ngre  Laurent de Mdicis, chapeau, j'aurais pas os !  ::mouarf:: 

Les majors constituent une industrie, et comme toutes les industries elles sont constamment confrontes aux enjeux lis aux volutions de la technologie, de l'conomie et, crucial pour le sujet qui nous concerne, des modes de consommation. Celles qui s'adaptent  ces changements survivent, les autres disparaissent.

Les majors n'ont pas anticip la rvolution d'Internet avec les changements qu'elle induit dans la dmatrialisation, la diffusion et mme le rapport aux oeuvres. Leurs rentes (la vente de CD principalement) s'effondrent en consquence et, dans un mouvement de panique, elles se retournent vers l'tat qui nous pond une loi idiote qui, au mieux, ne leur fera gagner qu'un peu de temps avant l'inluctable.

Nous sommes tous bien placs ici pour savoir que la lutte contre le tlchargement illgal du style HADOPI est perdue d'avance, les parades sont dj en cours de mise en oeuvre. La seule solution viable  long terme ne peut provenir que d'un changement complet de modle conomique de la production culturelle, restant  dfinir, mais dans lequel il est certain que les majors dans leur forme actuelle ne sont plus adaptes.

----------


## henderson

> Tous droits du producteur du phonogramme et du propritaire de l'oeuvre enregistre rservs.
> Sauf autorisation, la dupplication, la location, le prt ou l'utilisation de cet enregistrement pour excution publique ou radiophonique sont interdits.


Visiblement, certains semblent porter leur part d'analphabtisme et d'illtrisme avant mme de se brancher sur internet !

----------


## Immobilis

A votre avis, pourquoi l'offre lgale ne marche pas?

----------


## henderson

Notons d'ailleurs qu'en matire de fausse monnaie l'article 442-1 nous dit :




> La contrefaon ou la falsification des pices de monnaie ou des billets de banque ayant cours lgal en France ou mis par les institutions trangres ou internationales habilites  cette fin est punie de trente ans de rclusion criminelle et de 450000 euros d'amende.


Or, l'argent rleve de la "culture" et on dispose de tous les appareils numriques (qui eux aussi relvent de la culture) pour raliser cette contrefaon avec en prime internet (qui relve aussi de la culture) pour diffuser les fichiers qu'il suffirait d'imprimer (qui relve aussi de la culture) !
Sans doute que les 30 ans de rclusion criminelle font rflchir (ce qui relve galement de la culture) !

Donc en terme de rpression, soit on envisage une solution douce soit une solution dure et plus dure elle serait et plus elle serait dissuasive ! 

Le seul qui me fait piti ici, c'est l'internaute qui tlcharge illgalement parce qu'on cherche  lui faire croire que c'est "normal" !

Le Pnal introduit la notion d'incitation ... donc attention ici !!!

----------


## henderson

> A votre avis, pourquoi l'offre lgale ne marche pas?


C'est quoi l'offre lgale ?

Hier j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un CD audio, "Les Chaussettes noires" !
Pour moi, c'est de la culture !
Comme quoi a marche pusique personne ne m'a empch de le faire !

----------


## souviron34

> ...
> snip
> ...


Encore une fois, tu mlanges (_comme bien d'autres ici_) l'apparence que cela prend dans un pas comme la France et la ralit.

Les majors (_pour reprendre une nime fois_) ne sont pas dans le monde les producteurs les plus influents ou nombreux. Ce sont les plus gros, c'est tout.

La production indpendante est le fer de lance de la crativit et de la cration artistique (_je re-dirais que dans les pays anglo-saxons par exemple les indpendants reprsentent plus de la moiti des ventes_).

Maintenant, pour tout producteur, mme pour les majors, financer quelqu'un qui ne vend pas c'est financer  perte. *HEUREUSEMENT* qu'ils ont des artistes gros vendeurs et que du coup ils peuvent se permettre de financer  perte. Sinon personne n'aurait entendu parler de Arthur H (_qui soit dit entre nous est pour la loi_) , de Gnral Alcazar, des Garons Bouchers, de Madredeus, de Gotan Project, de Juliette,  etc etc... On n'aurait  disposition QUE de la daube formate ou des artistes dj hyper-connus (cf. Johhny).

C'est grce  des Cline Dion , des Johnny, des Bnabar, que les majors peuvent se permettre (_mme si leur Directeur Artistes & Rpertoires a d depuis quelques annes passer derrire le Directeur Marketing_) de tenter des dcouvertes et des coups de coeur.

Je crois que vous idalisez, pour la grande majorit d'entre vous, "la musique" et son univers.

Faire un disque cote cher, faire une mission de tl cote cher, faire un clip cote cher, faire une tourne cote cher.... Et l'crasante majorit des artistes cotent bien plus qu'ils ne rapportent aux producteurs..


Que les majors fassent des bnfices, bien entendu, c'est ce que souhaite n'importe quelle bote. Que ces bnfices soient exagrs, sans doute. Mais c'est le consommateur qui provoque ces bnfices, en achetant aveuglment ce qu'on lui fournit sous formes de pubs (_voir les ventes des compils, des disques de la Star'Ac ou des "comdies musicales" formates du style Notre Dame de Paris ou Abba ou autres)_. 

*Le consommateur est responsable de la politique des majors de ces dernires annes.*

Maintenant, a ne change strictement rien au problme de fond, qui est que la majorit des artistes a du mal  vivre, que la majorit des producteurs a du mal  vivre, que la majorit des dcouvertes se font  (grosse) perte, et que la majorit des producteurs (_majors y compris_) aiment les artistes qu'ils soutiennent (_surtout les petits vendeurs_).

Tant que vous n'aurez pas compris a, vous ne comprendrez rien au domaine de la musique.


Que la distribution change, c'est une chose.

MAIS LE SYSTEME AURA TOUJOURS BESOIN D'ARGENT.


Et ce n'est pas en tarissant les sources de revenus que l'on favorisera la cration, c'est le contraire....

----------


## souviron34

> A votre avis, pourquoi l'offre lgale ne marche pas?





> C'est quoi l'offre lgale ?


je dirais, comme j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire  maintes reprises, que si les consommateurs luttaient :

pour que les disquaires prennent des marges raisonnables (_et non pas doublent le prix_)
pour que la France assouplisse ses statuts (_mais cela rencontre l'opposition de gens "bien pensants" (par exemple pour le statut des intermittents ou le "salaire minimum" d'un musicien), au mme titre que celle des majors_), que ce soit pour les artistes ou pour les entreprises (_ l'heure actuelle, pour tre agent de plus de 5 artistes, il faut demander une autorisation au Ministre de la Culture; ou bien on ne peut pas tre  la fois producteur et diteur, ou producteur et tourneur, (ni son conjoint)_)

Dj on aurait bien avanc et on aurait des prix raisonnables...


NB: si un disquaire ne prenait qu'une marge de 30% (_ce qui est dj pas mal_) cela amnerait la majorit des CDs  10 euros...

----------


## henderson

> je dirais, comme j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire  maintes reprises, que si les consommateurs luttaient :...
> ...
> Dj on aurait bien avanc et on aurait des prix raisonnables...
> NB: si un disquaire ne prenait qu'une marge de 30% (_ce qui est dj pas mal_) cela amnerait la majorit des CDs  10 euros...


Je suis pleinement d'accord !
Le consommateur n'a toujours pas compris le pouvoir rel qu'il a entre les mains !
C'est pour cette raison que j'ai voque l'ide de ne plus "tlcharger illgalement" afin que tout le monde soit face  la ralit, au lieu de leur donner raison avec du "virtuel" : le manque  gagner !

----------


## GrandFather

> *Le consommateur est responsable de la politique des majors de ces dernires annes.*


Ca me parat un peu trop facile, surtout en ce qui concerne la politique tarifaire. Amateur de musique classique, je me souviens trs bien qu'au milieu des annes 90, avant l'explosion du tlchargement, il tait trs frquent de trouver des enregistrements de concerts  mythiques  datant de plus de vingt ans et qui cotaient pourtant 140 francs de l'poque... Et pas moyen d'y chapper,  moins de taper dans les pressages pirates.

Les majors ont fait un bnfice norme en recyclant au prix fort leur norme catalogue vinyle sur CD, amorti depuis longtemps et d'un cot de revient drisoire. Cette  rente  les a rendus plutt  indolents  et peu enclins  l'innovation ou la prise de risque, ce qui est dangereux d'un point de vue industriel. Consquence, ils n'ont pas vu arriver Internet et se l'ont pris en pleine tte.

Au passage, tes exemples me laissent un peu perplexe... Ce n'est pas Universal/Polydor qui a produit le premier album de Arthur H. pas plus que pour Juliette, les garons bouchers disposaient de leur propre label (Boucherie Productions), et j'en passe... La plupart de ces gens ont sign avec des majors alors qu'ils avaient dj acquis une certaine notorit. Ca a certes permis de les faire connatre au plus grand nombre, mais ce ne sont certainement pas les majors qui les ont dcouverts ni lancs, mais plutt des petites maison de production ou des labels indpendants  qui est revenue la vraie prise de risque. Je trouve assez curieux d'assimiler l'activit et les pratiques de ces  artisans  de la musique  ceux des multinationales, surtout de la part de quelqu'un qui affirme avoir fait partie des premiers...

----------


## Immobilis

> C'est quoi l'offre lgale ?
> 
> Hier j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un CD audio, "Les Chaussettes noires" !
> Pour moi, c'est de la culture !
> Comme quoi a marche pusique personne ne m'a empch de le faire !


Je parle des catalogues officiels de musique en ligne.

----------


## souviron34

*@GrandFather :*

c'est simplement parce que l'un ne va pas sans l'autre..

Que tu sois artiste ou producteur , 2 choses sont  prendre en compte :

la libert et le suivi/engagement "motionnel" (ce qui tend  privilgier les indpendants)
les moyens d'tre connu (ce qui tend  privilgier les majors).


Chaque ct  ses avantages et ses inconvnients :


- si tu fais affaire avec un indpendant : 


tu btis une vraie relation d'amiti, en plus du professionnel. En gnral tu t'engages pour longtemps (mme si la ralit te rattrape). Lui se dpense sans compter : il t'apprcie, et a trs trs fortement envie de rentrer dans ses fonds. Les dcisions se prennent vite. Il suivra pas  pas les tapes, et connatra personellement (et te fera connatre) les distributeurs, diteurs, etc etc.. Comme la relation est personelle, en cas de problme tu peux te sparer plus facilement (pas tout le temps). Le contrat est galement mondial et pour 3 ou 5 ans, mais comme il est conscient de sa faiblesse, il peut "transfrer" et passer des accords...
mais les avances sont faibles, chaque nouvelle dpense va tre scrute  la loupe. Il connait moins ou a moins ses entres dans les circuits (presse, tls, radios) et moins de poids dans les magasins (pour faire rester le disque quelque part sur le devant des bacs). Il a moins de poids vers les diteurs. Une tourne est beaucoup plus "participative" : tu conduiras la voiture, coucheras dans un F1 (budget oblige), tu participeras financirement, etc etc... Il a nettement moins de moyens, donc publicit etc sont fortement rduites.. Mme si il a un site, c'est un site spcialis, connu presque uniquement des gens du mtier. 
si tu fais affaire avec un major : 


en gnral, tu btis une solide relation professionnelle avec le Directeur Artistes & Rpertoires (celui qui est responsable de la slection). Tu as des moyens consquents. On te conduis  ton htel, tu loges dans au minimum des 2*. Ton sjour est pris en charge.  Tu as des avances consquentes. Tu as une "machine de guerre" a ta disposition : tls, radios, magasins, etc etc.. Les contacts internationaux sont forts  tous niveaux : salles de concerts, tls , radios, autres producteurs , diteurs, distributeurs.. Tu figures sur le net (ils ont un site connu et frquent)... etc etc..
Par contre,  moins que tu marches merveilleusement bien, et au vu du nombre qu'ils prennent en charge, au bout de 6 mois (ou 3) tu es relgu au fond. L a devient difficile de parler  ton correspondant : tu passeras par des secrtaires, des messageries, etc etc.. En bref, on te laisse tomber , aprs t'avoir port aux nues...  Mais comme chacune des pices du rouage a chang d'objectif, ben.. t'y peux plus grand chose....Ton contrat est pour 3 ou 5 ans, mondialement. Et il est trs difficile de le briser avant.


Bref, suivant les cas, l'un est prfrable  l'autre, ou inversement...



Cependant, je ne peux pas laisser dire que les majors ne font que de la merde. C'est faux. Pour avoir rencontr plein de producteurs, y compris Pascal Ngre et quelques autres du mme acabit, ce n'est pas pour rien qu'ils ont des disques d'or , de platine, etc etc : ils coutent vraiment, et choisissent (_souvent plus pour le potentiel que pour leur got, c'est vrai,  la diffrence des indpendants_), mais ils sont respectueux et dcouvreurs (_je le sais, je l'ai vcu : quelqu'un d'inconnu de la profession, avec un artiste inconnu : j'ai t cordialement reu, on a coute - entirement - le disque en ma prsence.._).

Ce serait le rve de tout producteur de tomber sur une "poule aux oeufs d'or"... 

La ralit est que soit ils se fnancent autrement (_moi c'tait sur mes conomies de mon travail en info, mais quand elles ont t puises j'ai arrt.._), soit ils repassent la main aux majors (_quand l'artiste  ou l'activit devient trop exigeant(e)_),  soit ils coulent...



Quant  la responsabilit du consommateur, bien sr que si : personne n'a oblig personne  suivre les pubs tls ou Internet. Si les majors se sont fait des ...... en or pour avoir fait des compils, ou publis des conneries comme les disques de la Star'Ac et autres, c'est que les gens les achtent... (_les musiques de films comme Titanic, de comdies musicales comme Notre Dame de Paris, etc etc)_

Leur argent vient bien de quelque part : ce n'est pas en ayant vendu une rdition de MotorHead ou le dernier Juliette Greco..

----------


## Marco46

> Je parle des catalogues officiels de musique en ligne.


C'est des formats propritaires avec des DRMs  un prix exorbitant. Faut pas s'tonner que a marche pas.

@souviron34

Tu ne comprends pas qu'avec les moyens techniques existants tout tes intermdiaires n'ont plus de raison d'tre. Ils parasitent le systme et augmente le prix pour rien.
Alors certes il restera toujours des CDs et des disquaires comme il reste des vynils aujourd'hui mais il sont trop nombreux.

C'est l'volution technique qui veut a ---> Destruction cratrice de Schumpeter.

Le problme ici c'est que toute une industrie fait pression sur l'tat pour contraindre le march aux rgles qu'elle veut pour des raisons purement financires qui n'ont strictement rien  voir avec la sauvegarde des artistes et de la cration. 

Et c'est inacceptable.




> Et ce n'est pas en tarissant les sources de revenus que l'on favorisera la cration, c'est le contraire....


Et c'est l que la bas blesse ...

Ils n'ont jamais aussi bien gagn leur vie qu'aujourd'hui !!!

Et les sociologues qui ont tudi le phnomne P2P concluent au minimum que le P2P n'a pas d'impact sur les ventes et au mieux qu'il est responsable (en partie) de la hausse significatives des entres en concerts/salles ...

Alors qu'est ce qu'on vient nous emm... avec cette loi dbile ?!?

----------


## Immobilis

> C'est des formats propritaires avec des DRMs  un prix exorbitant. Faut pas s'tonner que a marche pas.


Mauvais argument, les DRM sont de plus en plus abandonnes.

[EDIT]

PFFFFfff, tout a c'est pas gagn.... Sur la FreeBox, par FTP, vous savez pourquoi on ne voit pas les fichiers des enregistrements vido de certaines chanes? Je vous le donne en mille! Les chaines en questions sont TF1, M6, W9, Gulli... Rien que des chane pas commerciales... En fait elle ne veulent pas que les enregistrements raliss puissent tre copis sur d'autres supports... RRrrahh, y'en a marre! ::evilred:: 

Bon, il parait qu'on peut enregistrer sur des canaux diffrents. Mais bon l n'est pas le pb. Je peux pas enregistrer "Le Berceau de la Vie". Bah oui, je suis fan  ::P:  Pourtant, depuis 2003, ils ont d le rentabiliser ce film ::evilred:: 
[/EDIT]

----------


## r0d

bonjour,

je viens de lire toute la discussion. Il y a beaucoup de choses intressantes, et je n'ai rien  ajouter  ce qui a t dit. Par contre, je voulais juste intervenir pour donner un point de vue qui n'a pas t abord ici, et qui est le mien... et mme s'il n'est pas  la mode et qu'il ne le sera jamais de mon vivant, c'est, je crois, le point de vue le plus pragmatique. Il se rsume assez facilement: la proprit sur une uvre d'art n'a aucun sens.
Ensuite, le droit de proprit, en gnral, et la proprit tout court, encore plus gnralement, sont d'autres problmes dont je ne parlerai pas ici (je dis a pour pargner les touches des claviers de certains qui aiment gnraliser mes propos, sans mme prendre le temps de me lire).

Une uvre d'art n'est pas un produit comme un autre. Ce n'est pas un iPod, une Rolex, ou une quelconque de ces merdes inutiles pour lesquelles les entreprises ddicacent 25% (j'cris 25% au hasard, je ne connais pas le chiffre exact, mais je pense que c'est de cet ordre) de leur budget pour crer en nous le besoin de les acqurir.

Une oeuvre d'art, a fait partie intgrante de notre culture, et donc de notre propre (dans le sens de "individuelle") culture. J'ai pris l'exemple de l'iPod  dessein: je ne suis pas contre toute forme de proprit, certains objets sont des vecteurs, ils peuvent tre neutre (enfin, ils auraient pu, et ils pourraient l'tre). Un iPod sert  transmettre de l'art, sous diffrentes formes. Un objet peut se possder (selon la terminologie logique de "possder", par opposition  la terminologie lgale), une uvre d'art, lorsqu'il s'agit de copie, non. Je peux te voler ton iPod, tu ne le possderas plus. Je ne peux pas te voler ton mp3 de Lorie, a n'a, logiquement, aucun sens. Il me parait donc vident que les lois et les rgles gnriques sur la proprit ne sont pas applicables aux uvres d'art. Dj, si nos politiques comprenaient a, ce serait un norme pas en avant.

En fait, je crois que dans cette histoire, comme bien souvent, le problme parait compliqu parce que les bases ont t mal poses. Depuis que le capitalisme est devenu la religion dominante, les uvres d'art ont t gres comme des objets quelconques, jetables. Du coup toutes les lois - je dirais mme toutes rflexions - s'y rfrant sont biaises. Et nous avons fond (et nous continuons) tout un tas de lois, rgles, prceptes, lemmes compliqus, qui se contredisent les uns les autres, alors que le problme est simple: l'art n'est pas une marchandise. L'art ne devrait pas se vendre. Une uvre d'art, cre par une ou plusieurs personnes, n'a rien  faire dans la sphre marchande. C'est cette contradiction de base qui fait foirer toutes nos rflexions sur le sujet. Cela vous paraitrait-il normal, par exemple, de payer des droits d'auteurs  la Warner B.C. pour entonner un "happy birthday to you" pour l'anniversaire d'un ami ou d'un proche? (attention, cette question n'est pas innocente, la Warner Bros Company possde effectivement des droits sur cette chanson).

Bon aprs, si quelqu'un lit et prends la peine de comprendre ce que j'cris l, la question qui vient tout de suite c'est: "ok, ben alors comment on fait pour sortir l'art de la sphre marchande?". Je rpondrais bien volontiers  cette question, je l'ai dj tent, ici mme, mais en vrit, aborder cette question ici est absolument et dfinitivement strile, ce ne serait qu'une perte de temps, pour moi comme pour les personnes ventuelles qui seraient curieuses de connatre mon point de vue. Ce n'est ni par ddain, ni par paresse, ni par crainte, mais par exprience, je vous assure.

Ne voyez dans mes propos aucun proslytisme ni prche. Je ne suis d'aucune glise, et je ne suis plus engag. Aprs, bien videmment, ce que je dis l est de l'ordre de l'utopie (dans le sens que vous donnez au mot "utopie"). Je ne veux pas parler ici de la "faisabilit" de mes ides (qui en ralit ne sont pas les miennes, mais auxquelles j'adhre), ce n'est ni le lieu ni l'endroit, comme disait l'autre. Je voulais juste tmoigner. Rien de plus. 

Voil j'ai fini. Vous pouvez reprendre votre conversation et continuer  considrer que l'argent est l'alpha et l'omga. Depuis plus d'un mois, les bourses du monde entier sont quotidiennement dans le vert. Tout va bien. J'espre juste que la prochaine bulle ne sera pas sur le riz et le bl... bien que ce soit bien parti pour...
Moi je retourne m'occuper des miennes.... de bourses.

----------


## el_slapper

R0d, tout modrateur que tu est, tu est hors-sujet : le thread sur la lgitimit de la copie non-autorise par l'auteur, c'est l'autre.....ici, on parle de quoi qu'on fait pour lutter contre le piratage, dans l'hypothse ou il soit considr comme  combattre.

----------


## Gnoce

> Moi je retourne m'occuper des miennes.... de bourses.


 ::lol:: 

Les propos de tout ceux qui post sont dtourns ou mal compris r0d, malgr les protections entre parenthses.  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs je m'emploie  dtourner tes propos une fois de plus :

Ou commence l'art? Je veut dire, mme un programme bien fait (exemple pour dveloppeurs) ne peut elle pas considre comme une uvre d'art? Du coup on ne pourrait pas la vendre?

On va tre oblig de faire du code bien sale, bien gras pour pouvoir le vendre  ::yaisse2:: .

----------


## Immobilis

> Une oeuvre d'art, a fait partie intgrante de notre culture, et donc de notre propre (dans le sens de "individuelle") culture. J'ai pris l'exemple de l'iPod  dessein: je ne suis pas contre toute forme de proprit, certains objets sont des vecteurs, ils peuvent tre neutre (enfin, ils auraient pu, et ils pourraient l'tre). Un iPod sert  transmettre de l'art, sous diffrentes formes. Un objet peut se possder (selon la terminologie logique de "possder", par opposition  la terminologie lgale), une uvre d'art, lorsqu'il s'agit de copie, non. Je peux te voler ton iPod, tu ne le possderas plus. Je ne peux pas te voler ton mp3 de Lorie, a n'a, logiquement, aucun sens. Il me parait donc vident que les lois et les rgles gnriques sur la proprit ne sont pas applicables aux uvres d'art. Dj, si nos politiques comprenaient a, ce serait un norme pas en avant.


Dsol, mais ni du Carla Bruni, ni du Dany Boon, n'est encore reconnu comme de l'Art... Ce sont des oeuvres (au sens ouvrage du terme) musicales et cinmatographiques mais certainement pas de l'Art. Dj si on comprend a on aura fait un pas...

----------


## Floral

Comment peut on alors dfinir si telle ou telle autre oeuvre est d'art, dans ce cas? (peut tre qu'il faut attendre d'avoir la rponse des petits jeunes qui passent leur BAC?)

----------


## Furikawari

> A votre avis, pourquoi l'offre lgale ne marche pas?


Parce que ne pas payer et devenu aussi simple que payer, du coup les gens ne payent pas. Et pour moi c'est le seul argument, tout le reste c'est de l'hypocrisie.

----------


## Immobilis

> Parce que ne pas payer et devenu aussi simple que payer, du coup les gens ne payent pas. Et pour moi c'est le seul argument, tout le reste c'est de l'hypocrisie.


+1. Je voulais pas le dire. Du coup on va avoir du mal  s'en sortir...

----------


## Jidefix

Bonjour,
c'est juste pour revenir  la question d'origine:
le tlchargement illgal est rpandu parce qu'il est simple, gratuit, et d'une bonne qualit
l'offre lgale est, elle, complique (DRM...), chre pour ce qu'elle fait, et trs peu mise en valeur (pas de pub, combien pouvez-vous me citer de plateformes lgales sans faire de recherche?)

L'ide serait de rduire l'cart entre les deux:
- Pourrir les rseaux P2P en les saturant de fichier pourris
- Faire de la publicit pour les offres lgales (il suffirait d'en parler pendant les pubs pour les albums, a ne couterait pas un centime de plus)
- Rendre les prix plus attractifs, ou les inclure dans des packages (pourquoi pas inclure des options dans les forfaits internet et tlphone?)

L'tat est dpass par une technique qu'il ne maitrise pas, il ne peut pas se contenter d'attaquer de front le piratage

----------


## befalimpertinent

> A votre avis, pourquoi l'offre lgale ne marche pas?


C'est trs simple:

L'offre lgale sur support physique (le bon vieux CD) :
Plus personne ne possde de baladeurs CD depuis prs de 10ans.(prendre le metro/bus pour s'en rendre compte)

Quelle solution alors pour couter des morceaux sur son lecteur mp3 : 
acheter un CD et l'extraire (j'ai un doute sur la lgalit,  t'on vraiment le droit de ripper un CD sous prtexte de copie prive ? )C'est souvent rendu difficile par des protections et que faire du CD aprs ... ?
Se rendre sur une plateforme lgale : problme de DRM (ils en existent encore mme s'il ont tendance  disparaitre) qui bloque la copie sur mon lecteur I-DOP. Mais surtout cot exorbitant ou souvent acheter toutes les pistes d'un album coute plus cher que d'acheter le support physique (0.99 $ -> 0.99 par track). Qualit alatoire (certains sont adeptes de qualit sans perte donc un mp3 mme en 256 kHz ...).

Dernire solution le tlcharg illgalement : pas de drms, qualit pas top mais du mme niveau que l'offre lgale, et prix dfiant toute concurrence.
Le seul prix  payer tant la prise de risque qui est quasi nulle pour certains usages.

Conclusion :
Comment lutter contre le piratage ?
Rponse:
Peut on lutter contre le piratage ? Non.
Comment alors assurer un revenu aux artistes? En proposant un service avec une vraie valeur ajout par rapport au tlchargement illgal et en rogant sur les marges des majors pour faire baisser les prix. Faire des tudes pour comprendre les nouveaux mode de consommation et tablir un prix attractif.

----------


## befalimpertinent

> - Pourrir les rseaux P2P en les saturant de fichier pourris


C'est dj tent mais la ractivit des rseaux p2p limine facilement les les fakes

----------


## souviron34

> @souviron34
> 
> Tu ne comprends pas qu'avec les moyens techniques existants tout tes intermdiaires n'ont plus de raison d'tre. Ils parasitent le systme et augmente le prix pour rien.
> Alors certes il restera toujours des CDs et des disquaires comme il reste des vynils aujourd'hui mais il sont trop nombreux.
> 
> C'est l'volution technique qui veut a ---> Destruction cratrice de Schumpeter.
> 
> Le problme ici c'est que toute une industrie fait pression sur l'tat pour contraindre le march aux rgles qu'elle veut pour des raisons purement financires qui n'ont strictement rien  voir avec la sauvegarde des artistes et de la cration. 
> 
> Et c'est inacceptable.


Et moi je crois que, dans ton petit cerveau ce que tu n'arrives pas  comprendre c'est que n'importe quel moyen technique n'empchera pas qu'on a besoin des intermdiaires.... 

Car il n'y a pas *que* la relation entre oeuvre produite et auditeur...

Il y a par exemple comment produire cette oeuvre ? admettons que tu aies besoin d'un orchestre de 15 musiciens.. Il va bien falloir qu'ils gagnent des sous,  un moment donn, non ? Si tu veux enregistrer, il va te falloir du matriel.. Il va bien falloir l'acheter, non ? Il va te falloir un studio.. Il va bien falloir le trouver, et le louer, non ? Il va bien falloir un ingneur du son, non ? Il va bien vouloir se faire payer, non ? Et si tu n'es que compositeir, ou que parolier, ou que tu chantes comme une casserole, il va bien falloir que tu trouves ton (tes) complments, non ?

a, c'est juste pour _produire_ l'oeuvre..

Ensuite, admettons que tu diffuses par net, tlchargemnt gratis, etc etc etc..

Tu deviens connu.. Mais tu n'as pas empoch un sou (tout est gratuit). On te demande d'aller au Japon faire un concert. Tu dois emmener 16 personnes au moins (tes 15 musiciens et toi). Tu ne connais pas d'htels. Tu ne connais pas la langue. Tu dois te charger de tout... pour 16 personnes. Et payer de ta poche les billets d'avion, la bouffe, l'hotel pour 16 pendant 4 jours...

Admettons que tu sois pay (ah non, tu veux pas.. C'est tout gratuit  ::aie:: )..

Donc tout a tu le fais "pour la gloire"..

Comment as-tu financ ton voyage ?

Ensuite, tu es revenu ici, et tu as un clampin en Afrique du Sud qui reprend ta chanson, fait un clip, et se met  le vendre partout, et gagne 15 millions de dollars... 

Toi tu fais rien : tu es tout seul, sans intermdiaire. Tu dois contacter un avocat local (sud-africian, t'en connais beaucoup ?), qui va te faire payer 300 euros/heure, dans un procs qui va durer 10 ans, alors que l'autre en face a des supers-avocats (il peut, il est du pays, et il a 15 millions).. Toi, t'tais dj ratibois financirement par ton voyage au Japon,  et l il faut que t'emprunte  une banque juste pour trouver ton avocat..

Ah j'oubliais.. Tu ne fais rien du tout, parce que c'est de l'Art, que c'est donc gratuit...

Et que donc, si quelqu'un se fait des c.oilles en or sur ton dos, tu n'y vois rien  redire.. 

 ::mouarf:: 


Ensuite, il faut ne serait-ce que vers l'auditeur... Il faut donc des industries lectroniques. C'est sr qu'elles sont vachement bien places pour se pencher sur la qualit du son...  ::aie::  c'est pas franchement dans leurs priorits, non ????







> bonjour,
> ..
> snip..
> ..


Je comprend parfaitement ce que tu veux dire, mais d'une part cela dpend de ce qui est dit ci-dessous, d'autre part je me dois quand mme de te rappeller que personne ne vit d'air et d'eau... mme en "utopie"...

Et que, pour reprendre un de mes exemples favoris, admettons que l'Art soit gratuit, mais l'artiste lui a besoin de quelque chose...

Alors pour quelqu'un qui n'aime pas (voire dteste) la notion d'argent, tu te reposes donc uniquement sur ceux qui en ont assez pour financer  perte, pour le plaisir... (les Mdicis par exemple, le Vatican, ou n'importe quel mcne...).

 ::aie:: 







> Ou commence l'art? Je veut dire, mme un programme bien fait (exemple pour dveloppeurs) ne peut elle pas considre comme une uvre d'art? Du coup on ne pourrait pas la vendre?





> Comment peut on alors dfinir si telle ou telle autre oeuvre est d'art, dans ce cas? (peut tre qu'il faut attendre d'avoir la rponse des petits jeunes qui passent leur BAC?)


Eh oui... 

This is a big question  ::D: 





> Parce que ne pas payer et devenu aussi simple que payer, du coup les gens ne payent pas. Et pour moi c'est le seul argument, tout le reste c'est de l'hypocrisie.


Absolument....

Je pense que donc la vraie solution (long terme) consiste en l'ducation, et l'exprience de ces gnrations pour qui il est normal que "tout soit gratuit"...

Je met ma main  couper que dans 20 ans ils auront chang d'attitude.. en les y aidant un peu...

Les rapports "industrie" et "consommateurs" vont certainement voluer,  quelle vitesse je ne sais pas, mais certainement pas (pour les raisons su-dites) via la "disparition" des intermdiaires...


Maintenant,  court terme, malheureusement je ne vois que la possibilit de "colmater les bches", c'est  dire rpression si manquement svre, ce que prvoit la loi, et que nous fournissions des "colmatages" presque en temps rel,  comme les services secrets ont fait en embauchant des hackers...

----------


## Marco46

> ... blablabla ... j'ai lu en diagonale ce Marco46 a dit ... blablabla ... je cherche pas  comprendre ... blablabla ... je rponds quand mme ... blablabla ... c'tait mieux avant ... blablabla ... culture du tout gratuit  ... blablabla ... satan p'tits cons bolchviques ... blablabla ...


Sur le dbut on est d'accord, il faut produire l'uvre. C'est aprs qu'il y a beaucoup d'intermdiaires qui peuvent sauter. En particuliers les majors et les vendeurs (et les imprimeurs). C'est l que le gain de prix peut tre ralis, et comme en + les artistes pourront rcuprer la part spolie par les Major, a ne peut tre que bnfique pour eux.

Je n'ai jamais jamais jamais dit que l'art devait tre gratuit. 
J'ai dit qu'on devait laisser l'art tre copi librement. 
Et que ceux qui ont le moyen de payer payent s'ils le veulent. 
Je crois qu'il y a suffisamment de gens intelligent pour que a fonctionne.
Et que ceux qui font du profit sur le travail des artistes eux par contre doivent tre poursuivis impitoyablement.

Je reconnais que cette nuance peut paraitre trop subtile pour un esprit fig comme le tiens mais avec un petit effort tu devrais y arriver  ::mrgreen::  car si j'ai un petit cerveau, le tiens a t pris dans du bton ...




> Tu ne comprends pas qu'avec les moyens techniques existants *tout* tes intermdiaires n'ont plus de raison d'tre.


Je reconnais cependant que le "tout" est excessif et prte  confusion mais dans mon esprit il tait vident qu'on parlait des intermdiaires une fois l'album enregistr.
Ceci dit je pense que tu le sais trs bien et que tu ne fais que jouer sur les mots.

----------


## souviron34

> En particuliers les majors et les vendeurs (et les imprimeurs). C'est l que le gain de prix peut tre ralis, et comme en + les artistes pourront rcuprer la part spolie par les Major, a ne peut tre que bnfique pour eux.


je crois que vraiment tu es born...

*CE NE SONT PAS LES MAJORS QUI FONT EXPLOSER LES PRIX.....

CE SONT LES MAGASINS* !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Floral

Il me semble que d'ailleurs pour les livres (neufs!) les pris sont fixes et ne peuvent tre augments par les distributeurs (pas de grosses marges), ne pourrait-on pas imaginer un systme similaire pour les autres types d'oeuvres?

Edit: ... faut que je vrifie mes sources je suis saisi d'un doute d'un coup.
Edit 2: http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/d...vre/prix-1.htm <- ladite source.

----------


## Immobilis

> *CE NE SONT PAS LES MAJORS QUI FONT EXPLOSER LES PRIX.....
> 
> CE SONT LES MAGASINS* !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ce serait vraiment le cas, les majors se jetteraient sur l'option de diffusion par le net. Supprimer les intermdiaires dans ce cas leur permettrait d'augmenter leur marge. Pourquoi ne le font-ils pas?

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Ce serait vraiment le cas, les majors se jetteraient sur l'option de diffusion par le net. Supprimer les intermdiaires dans ce cas leur permettrait d'augmenter leur marge. Pourquoi ne le font-ils pas?


Parce qu'ils contrlent ces magasins! ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Ce serait vraiment le cas, les majors se jetteraient sur l'option de diffusion par le net. Supprimer les intermdiaires dans ce cas leur permettrait d'augmenter leur marge. Pourquoi ne le font-ils pas?


parce que, mis  part pour Virgin, qui possde ses propres magasins, investir dans de l'immobilier, des vendeurs, etc etc, ce n'est pas leur mtier, tout simplement, et que du coup les marges seraient durablement bouffes.

Pour Virgin, Branson a dmarr tout de suite avec les magasins.. 

Et que par exemple pour concurrencer la FNAC, ils devraient ajouter du matriel lctronique, de la photo, de la librairie, etc etc..

----------


## befalimpertinent

> Je pense que donc la vraie solution (long terme) consiste en l'ducation, et l'exprience de ces gnrations pour qui il est normal que "tout soit gratuit"...
> 
> Je met ma main  couper que dans 20 ans ils auront chang d'attitude.. en les y aidant un peu...


C'est un peu tard pour a il fallait se rveiller il y a 10 ans. Je n'imagine pas une seule seconde une gnration qui a connu le gratuit, la musique kleenex,  puisse revenir  mettre 15 dans un CD. 
Pour moi les maisons de disque ont loup le coche et essayent maintenant de ramer  contre courant mais seules celles qui auront adapter leur offre au mode de consommation actuelle rsisterons. Les autres non et c'est tant pis pour eux : l'poque des K7 est rvolue, celle des CD aussi.

----------


## Yazoo70

> Pour moi les maisons de disque ont loup le coche et essayent maintenant de ramer  contre courant mais seules celles qui auront adapter leur offre au mode de consommation actuelle rsisterons. Les autres non et c'est tant pis pour eux : l'poque des K7 est rvolue, celle des CD aussi.


Ca s'appelle l'volution (Darwin toussa...)
Faut qu'elles apprennent  vivre avec leur temps et pas essayer de nous faire stagner au niveau technologique c'est tout...

----------


## lper

Je fais le pari que la plupart d'entre vous n'hsitez pourtant pas  mettre au moins 15 Euros par mois dans un jeu mmo .... Mais bon, a c'est normal de payer ! ::roll::

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Je fais le pari que la plupart d'entre vous n'hsitez pourtant pas  mettre au moins 15 Euros par mois dans un jeu mmo .... Mais bon, a c'est normal de payer !


il y a aussi des jeux gratuits...

----------


## befalimpertinent

> Je fais le pari que la plupart d'entre vous n'hsitez pourtant pas  mettre au moins 15 Euros par mois dans un jeu mmo .... Mais bon, a c'est normal de payer !


Justement, mme si le parallle entre musique et jeux vido est un peu bancale du fait du caractre disons volatile de la musique (est ce que chanter c'est tre passible de contre faon ?), peut tre que les gens qui payent pour Wow (je n'en suis pas) y voit une vraie valeur ajout (qualit, contenu) par rapport  d'autre MMO sans abonnement. Chose que ne prsente pas l'offre lgale dans l'industrie musicale.

----------


## lper

> Chose que ne prsente pas l'offre lgale dans l'industrie musicale.


C'est faux et limite mauvaise foi je trouve.
Des sites de tlchargements de "musique gratuite" existent partout sur le net, tout comme des sites offrant des services payants.

----------


## befalimpertinent

> C'est faux et limite mauvaise foi je trouve.
> Des sites de tlchargements de "musique gratuite" existent partout sur le net, tout comme des sites offrant des services payants.


Quelle est la valeur ajout par rapport au tlchargement p2p ? Si on met de ct le fait que l'un est gratuit et illgale et l'autre pas. Quelle est, * l'heure actuelle*, la plus-value de l'offre lgale ?




> C'est faux et limite mauvaise foi


Je ne suis pas le seul  trouver l'offre lgale non attrayante. Je cite la secrtaire d'tat  l'conomie numrique : 



> Personne dans le monde de l'offre lgale et des musinautes n'est satisfait de l'offre actuelle  a ainsi affirm NKM.  Elle est faible, je suis dsole de le dire. Elle est dcevante, et pas toujours construite pour attirer l'internaute. Il faut y travailler.


no comment

----------


## lper

J'ai bien prcis "musique gratuite" , donc pas de problme de lgalit.

De plus, la plus-value primordiale quand tu payes une "musique payante" est que tu ne te mets pas en situation illgale.

----------


## Floral

J'allais rpondre la mme chose. Sinon je dirais que l'offre lgale (streaming ou DL), par rapport au p2p (lgal ou pas!), c'est que dans un cas le dbit est constant, et l'autre dpend de tes sources de tlchargement et de leur nombre.

----------


## kuranes

> (est ce que chanter c'est tre passible de 
> contre faon ?)


C'est possible, dans les coles il est interdit lors des spectacles de fin d'anne, de chanter une chanson dont on a pas pay les droits, il me semble...

----------


## Yazoo70

> Je fais le pari que la plupart d'entre vous n'hsitez pourtant pas  mettre au moins 15 Euros par mois dans un jeu mmo .... Mais bon, a c'est normal de payer !


Personellement, j'ai fait l'experience de beaucoup de mmorpg gratuits (Priston tale 2 pour citer le dernier en date) et payants (Warhammer online pour citer le dernier en date galement).
Ben franchement je regrette pas de mettre 13/mois dans WoW pour avoir un produit de qualit avec des maj rgulires et beaucoup de contenu (mme si il faut payer les extensions, ce que je trouve moins normal vu qu'on paye un abonnement mais bon soit), des serveurs qui tiennent ( peu prs) la route et du personnel dispo pour t'couter quand t'as un soucis...
En tout honntet, tu peux pas considrer qu'un hobby  13/mois ce soit excessif ...

----------


## Immobilis

> C'est possible, dans les coles il est interdit lors des spectacles de fin d'anne, de chanter une chanson dont on a pas pay les droits, il me semble...


Je dirais plutt qu'il n'est pas possible de diffuser de la musique de fond pendant la kermesse sans en avertir la SACEM.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Je dirais plutt qu'il n'est pas possible de diffuser de la musique de fond pendant la kermesse sans en avertir la SACEM.


il me semble qu'une cole a pris une prune parce que les lves ont chant "au revoir M. le proviseur" lors d'un ftes...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Il faut pas mettre le volume de la radio trop fort sinon si les voisins entendent tu as des droits  payer  la Sacem.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Immobilis

> il me semble qu'une cole a pris une prune parce que les lves ont chant "au revoir M. le proviseur" lors d'un ftes...


Arf... Quelle misre...  ::(:

----------


## millie

> Et que ceux qui ont le moyen de payer payent s'ils le veulent. 
> Je crois qu'il y a suffisamment de gens intelligent pour que a fonctionne.


Je suis dsol, mais je trouve que a fait trop monde de bisounoursse.

Je ne sais pas si on peut considrer au fond que ce soit "intelligent" le fait de payer pour quelque chose de gratuit (je ne sais pas, cela ne me semble pas vident).
Mme si je trouve que le pain de mon boulanger est bon, je ne suis pas prt  lui laisser 10 de pourboire pour une baguette.

----------


## Marco46

> Je suis dsol, mais je trouve que a fait trop monde de bisounoursse.


Tu veux dire comme l'galit de tous devant la loi ? Le droit  procs quitable ? La prsomption d'innocence ? Libert galit Fraternit ? Ou encore l'galit homme/femme ? :p

Ouiiiiiiii bien sr que dans la vraie vie a ne se passe pas comme a. Mais il s'agit de *principes*, de *valeurs*. Si on abandonne a nous ne sommes que des animaux. Libre  toi de considrer tes contemporains comme des btes, et de te comporter comme tel. En tout cas ce n'est pas parce que certains se comportent comme a qu'il faut en faire de mme.




> Je ne sais pas si on peut considrer au fond que ce soit "intelligent" le fait de payer pour quelque chose de gratuit (je ne sais pas, cela ne me semble pas vident).


Cf paragraphe prcdent.




> Mme si je trouve que le pain de mon boulanger est bon, je ne suis pas prt  lui laisser 10 de pourboire pour une baguette.


1 euro a suffit non ?

----------


## souviron34

> Tu veux dire comme l'galit de tous devant la loi ? Le droit  procs quitable ? La prsomption d'innocence ? Libert galit Fraternit ? Ou encore l'galit homme/femme ? :p


Justement, l tu cites des vrais principes...

O vois-tu quelque part dans ce que tu cites quoi que ce soit li  une quelconque socit, technologie, marchandise, argent ?????






> Ouiiiiiiii bien sr que dans la vraie vie a ne se passe pas comme a. Mais il s'agit de *principes*, de *valeurs*. Si on abandonne a nous ne sommes que des animaux. Libre  toi de considrer tes contemporains comme des btes, et de te comporter comme tel. En tout cas ce n'est pas parce que certains se comportent comme a qu'il faut en faire de mme.


Ah !! je comprends !!!

Pour toi (qui par ailleurs dnonce a au plus haut point) l'argent est une question de principe ......

C'est bizarre comme tu es le type mme de celui qui dnonce le pouvoir de l'argent, mais qui l'lve d''un seul coup au statut de principe et de valleur, quand a t'arrange, alors que ce n'est qu'un moyen...


Arff...

Ben alors faut aller vivre sur une autre plante...

Parce que depuis au moins l'Antiquit (on en a les preuves) il y a de l'argent et du commerce, sur tous les continents, dans toutes les cultures (_oui r0d, sauf certaines tribus de l'Amazonie_  ), et  toutes les poques...

Alors change vite de plante....


Maintenant, je terminerais ma discussion, avec toi en tous cas, sur ce point : tu prnes que Internet facilite la culture, mais visiblement pas le respect, ni la courtoisie, car tu traites tous les gens qui ne sont pas de ton avis de tous les noms et pithtes.. Alors malheur  nous tous si jamais quelqu'un comme toi avait ne serait-ce qu'une once de pouvoir..


(_pourtant, il me semble que dans les cours de philo, on enseigne bien que la dmocratie et les joutes (verbales ou crites) se font dans le respect et la tolrance des autres...Et que le principe (et l c'en est un vrai) de tolrance est paradoxalement ce que tu avances comme argument pour t'insurger contre la condamnation de TPB. Bref, tu ne reprsentes qu'une intolrance violente, incapable de discuter avec quelqu'un qui n'est pas de son avis...qui inspire beaucoup plus la peur que le respect, et ton assimilation dans une discussion prcise de valeurs et notions largement en dehors de ce contexte font nettement plus penser aux manires du Front National que des mouvements libertaires...._)


Sur ce je ne te rpondrais plus.

Salut.

 ::salut::

----------


## souviron34

> il me semble qu'une cole a pris une prune parce que les lves ont chant "au revoir M. le proviseur" lors d'un ftes...





> Arf... Quelle misre...


pas tout  fait exact....

Voir le lien original donn sur une autre discussion :

http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2006/07/2...adame-la-sacem

et voici la discussion conscutive :

hadopi-appel-black-out-net-francais page 6

----------


## Marco46

Je reconnais m'emballer facilement, c'est la fougue de la jeunesse et la passion de ce sujet.

*Je m'en excuse.*  ::oops:: 

Dsol si j'ai bless quelqu'un, l'intention n'est pas l.




> Ah !! je comprends !!!
> 
> Pour toi (qui par ailleurs dnonce a au plus haut point) l'argent est une question de principe ......
> 
> C'est bizarre comme tu es le type mme de celui qui dnonce le pouvoir de l'argent, mais qui l'lve d''un seul coup au statut de principe et de valleur, quand a t'arrange, alors que ce n'est qu'un moyen...


Non, je veux dire qu'il est normal de donner de l'argent pour aider les auteurs/crateurs et leur permettre de vivre, mais qu'il est anormal de condamner des changes d'informations mme lorsque ceux-ci se font sans paiement.

Ou en d'autres termes, que les moyens financiers ne doivent pas limiter l'accs  l'information, en particuliers dans nos socits extrmement riches qui ont largement les moyens de se le permettre.



Sur ce, je vais me mordre la langue sur les 4 fils concerns par ce sujet, puisqu'il semble que je nuise  la srnit du dbat.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

De mon temps on tlchargeait pas de la musique on fesais de la musique nous meme  la maison, avec ce qui nous tombais sous la main.

La jeunesse maintenant c'est faignantise et compagnie !

Moi je dis soyons constructif, pour lutter contre le tlchargement illgal : annulez votre abonnement internet et achetez  vos enfants un youkou ll  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

> Je reconnais m'emballer facilement, c'est la fougue de la jeunesse et la passion de ce sujet.


Ne t'en fais pas: ce vieil ours de souviron n'aime pas tre remu  :;): 
Il s'emballe facilement  :;):

----------


## befalimpertinent

Au fur et  mesure des posts je crois dceler un conflit gnrationnel. Avec la multiplication des loisirs ces dernire annes, l'argent que vous mttiez dans vos CD et vos VHS se diluent maintenant dans l'achat de jeux vido, de tlphonie, et d'internet.

Si certains pensent que l'immatriel peut se grer de la mme manire que les supports physiques ils se fourrent le doigt dans l'il. Laissons les Zincomptents faire leur(s) loi(s) et nous verront bien si leur modle rsistera.

----------


## Furikawari

> Au fur et  mesure des posts je crois dceler un conflit gnrationnel. Avec la multiplication des loisirs ces dernire annes, l'argent que vous mttiez dans vos CD et vos VHS se diluent maintenant dans l'achat de jeux vido, de tlphonie, et d'internet.
> 
> Si certains pensent que l'immatriel peut se grer de la mme manire que les supports physiques ils se fourrent le doigt dans l'il. Laissons les Zincomptents faire leur(s) loi(s) et nous verront bien si leur modle rsistera.


Je tlcharge galement  mes heures, mais contrairement  beaucoup de gens ici, je ne prtends pas que ce soit normal/pas du vol/pas un manque  gagner/bien fait pour les majors/...

----------


## befalimpertinent

@Furikawari

D'o l'ide d'une licence globale

----------


## Furikawari

Je suis contre l'ide d'une licence globale pour cause de mode de redistribution de la Sacem. Grosso modo c'est tout pour les gros et rien pour les autres. La licence globale c'est promouvoir les gros qu'on vous vend  la tl tous les jours.

----------


## befalimpertinent

Pour moi c'est tout l'inverse justement. Cela permet de se dtacher du ct mercantile actuel de la l'industrie musicale. J'y vois plus une volution logique qui permet de promouvoir par le haut l'art musical.
Mais je comprend tes craintes, elle sont lgitimes, mais vu que le systme de licence globale n'est appliqu ni mme test par aucun pays, il est difficile de se faire une ide des rpercussions  long terme comme on n'en connait pas les modalits. Elle a sans doute beaucoup de dfaut dans sa prsentation actuelle, mais bien pense elle peut tre la bou de sauvetage au chaos actuel et  venir.

----------


## Furikawari

> Pour moi c'est tout l'inverse justement. Cela permet de se dtacher du ct mercantile actuel de la l'industrie musicale. J'y vois plus une volution logique qui permet de promouvoir par le haut l'art musical.
> Mais je comprend tes craintes, elle sont lgitimes, mais vu que le systme de licence globale n'est appliqu ni mme test par aucun pays, il est difficile de se faire une ide des rpercussions  long terme comme on n'en connait pas les modalits. Elle a sans doute beaucoup de dfaut dans sa prsentation actuelle, mais bien pense elle peut tre la bou de sauvetage au chaos actuel et  venir.


Ce ne sont pas des "craintes lgitimes", ce sont des objections qui avaient t dj leves lors des mises en place de taxe dites licence globale (genre CD vierge, cassettes etc.). C'est un fait, le principe de redistribution de la Sacem est biais.

----------


## GrandFather

> L'art ne devrait pas se vendre. Une uvre d'art, cre par une ou plusieurs personnes, n'a rien  faire dans la sphre marchande. C'est cette contradiction de base qui fait foirer toutes nos rflexions sur le sujet.


C'est une rflexion qui ne date pas d'hier, et le lgislateur (dans sa grande sagesse), a produit un compromis : les oeuvres (oeuvres de l'esprit) finissent toutes tt ou tard dans le domaine public (70 ans aprs le dcs de l'auteur de l'oeuvre, 50 ans pour un enregistrement ou une publication).

S'il est trs difficile de donner une description formelle d'une oeuvre d'art, il est facile d'tablir ce qui n'en est pas : quelque chose que personne ne se donne la peine d'exploiter une fois pass dans le domaine public.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Immobilis

Salut,

Voil une info qui devrait satisfaire tout le monde. La culture numrique (la vraie) est accessible librement ici: http://www.wdl.org/fr/. Enfin!

Allez-y  coeur joie! Vivement que Carla soit une rfrence culturelle!

 :;): 

A+

----------


## loufab

> Salut,
> 
> Voil une info qui devrait satisfaire tout le monde. La culture numrique (la vraie) est accessible librement ici: http://www.wdl.org/fr/. Enfin!
> 
> Allez-y  coeur joie! Vivement que Carla soit une rfrence culturelle!
> 
> 
> 
> A+


Belle initiative... un peu tardive mais comme on dit mieux vaut tard que jamais. Et par contre terriblement pauvre : un peu plus de 1000 rfrences pour une priode de 10 000 ans. A quand les oeuvres compltes des grands musiciens, les reproductions de peintures...

----------


## Immobilis

Le Monde.fr


> *Google en qute d'accords avec auteurs et diteurs*
> Avant de signer en octobre 2008 un accord avec les associations d'auteurs et d'diteurs amricains, Google tait en violation du droit d'auteur. La socit a accept de verser 125 millions de dollars (98 millions d'euros) pour financer un registre sur lequel les dtenteurs de droits d'auteur pourront s'inscrire et toucher des dividendes. Cet accord doit tre ratifi par la justice amricaine. En France, les diteurs et les auteurs ont jusqu'au 5 mai pour dire s'ils acceptent ou non les propositions de Google. A ce jour, il n'y a pas de position commune de la profession. Seul le groupe La Martinire a assign en justice le moteur amricain pour contrefaon. Le procs doit se tenir en octobre.

----------

